# Keeping it in the family (iModTTS BuildUp thread)



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I've been a diehard member of the Audi community in the SF Bay Area since the first day I saw and purchased (on the spot) my Audi A3 2.0T in July '05 from the good folks at Rector in Burlingame. I believe I bought the 3rd A3 that Rector had received, so it was early in the game. At any rate, I got to learn a hell of a lot about the 2.0T engine over the past 3+ years and I believe it was to prepare me for this:








This is the 2009 Audi TTS in Sprint Blue Pearl Effect. My second Audi purchased again from the boys over at Rector. The strange thing is that this car came in and sat without going through inspection for the better part of two weeks, so I got the first and only test drive for the car. Seems like it was meant to be. Off the bat, the main reason that I was attracted to the TTS is the fact that AoA dropped the ball and neglected the US market for the "S" version of the 2.0TFSI engine on the 8P A3 chassis. Namely the S3, and in particular in a manual tranny. Check out the A3 forums to see how badly all of us pined for this amazing vehicle. Every noob asks "when is the S3 coming" on a weekly basis. Shame on you for underestimating our market!








I've always been a "gear-rower", so the idea of using a DSG type tranny seemed a sin most of my life. Im happy to say that by manipulating those brushed aluminum paddles, you really can rev out and pick up TQ in most instances. This is a seriously quick car. The S3 derived engine is f-ing amazing! Being a dyed-in-the-wool A3 guy, Im finding this to be an easier transition than I would have thunk. The chassis responds in a very similar manner, and the mag ride is insanely precise. The ride height is still a bit high for me, even though it is 10mm lower than the normal TT, but that will be corrected very, very soon. 








Body styling on the TTS is totally on-point. From the aggro side skirts, to the floating single frame grille and around back to the rear lower valance and quad exhaust. I am one of the few people in the Audi community that believe that a great car can be enhanced with some subtle, respectful body kit mods. It's not needed here. It's really as though Audi gave the design team free reign to create whatever they wanted as a show concept vehicle, and it actually made it to production exactly as they had envisioned!








Sounds. The DV on the A3 had a bit more character than the DV on the TTS. I find that it's just one of those sounds that let's you the driver know, this rig is working hard! The exhaust note is a bit subdued from inside the cabin with windows up. Windows down give you a better feel for it's personality. When APR comes up with a DP back exhaust, I may be first in line. I hear that they will be getting a TTS of their own very soon and will immediately start working on a flash which I will be investigating heavily. My A3 had the full APR chip as well as FMIC and DP's and it was a beast, so they've earned my trust for sure.








So while it is still a bit early as I only took delivery on 1/10/09, I am VERY impressed with this car. I tried to own a Cayman S alongside my A3, and felt that for what it cost me on a monthly basis it was really lacking in the "emotional high department". The A3 was a superior ride in terms of handling (given I had dialed my A3 suspension pretty damn good) Quality of build was incomparable to an Audi. So the TTS marries the best features of the Cayman S and the comfort level and build quality of the A3. 








So in closing..... I just wanted to tell Audi of America, thank you for taking a chance with bringing the TTS to the US market. It probably defies logic given the economic downturn that we are slowly overcoming to bring a $50k sport coupe to this market, but they're selling! 








Now for all my A3 brothers and sister, I'll put this out there. Although it's too late for me, bring the S3 to the states, it will sell to this community like griddle cakes! 



_Modified by iModTTS at 9:17 PM 2/26/2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModA3)*

So Sexy Color......


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice writeup and lovely ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Sprint Blue FTMFW!


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

I will miss you and your ride.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModA3)*

What a mutha f'ing sick ride that must be...... when's the next time you're chauffeuring on Hwy 1 or Skyline Blvd?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

After seeing your A3, I am very much anticipating what you do with your TTS. No doubt it will be a fine example if there ever was one.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sick car and great color! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Can't wait to see how this one turns out, especially with the w/m.


----------



## zorpas (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice write up, and great looking car there amigo !


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

It's great to see others enjoying their TTS's as well. I've had mine for about a month and a half now and even though we are stuck in the dead of winter and I can't enjoy a clean car, I can still play around on the ice and snow. It is a fantastic car and I am fully used to the DSG gearbox even though I've had manuals my entire life. I love the blue color as well!!


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Screaming Blue Meanies! I love mine in the snow. It disappears. Enjoy!


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (Fissues)*

love the color, I painted my MK1 TT sprint blue- I wanted to be different...


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

awsome pics! n really hot car!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

How did i know you were gonna get blue???!!!








Let me know how the install goes, i will keep in touch with Darren!


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

CGigon, as a side note, when is an APR software upgrade for the TTS going to be released? Sorry if I missed this somewhere. I expect I'll be itching to get it done to my car before summer rolls around.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

Nice to see all the A3'ers showing up to wish one of our own good luck with the new ride.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (terje_77)*

First mod completed 4 days after purchase. SolarGard 35% sides and 15% rear 3 windows. If you are in the SF Bay Area, I highly recommend Juan over at Tints-R-Us. They are mobile and came to my place and did this car in about 1:15! Super quick, with no templates?! Awesome work, Thanks Juan!
Tints-R-Us
559 Washington St
San Jose, CA 95112
(408) 971-7009
If you don't take my word for it.....
http://www.yelp.com/biz/tints-r-us-san-jose
STEP 1:








STEP 2:








STEP 3:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Now make sure you don't roll down those windows for at least 3 days!


----------



## StellaRossa (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

WOW that is one bueautifull car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't know if I would spend 50k on TT but it sure does look amazing. 
Best of luck with the car and drive safe, hope you enjoy putting lot of miles on her http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (StellaRossa)*

How do you feel it compares to a Stage I or Stage II standard 2.0T?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kpiskin)*

I was APR Stage 2 on my A3 2.0T and this new rig is insanely quick. I wanna get a ride in BlownM3's S3 engine converted A3. I'm sure it feels similar, however his will still be more fun, because it's gonna have that raw power element. Impressions wise, I would love to drive a manual TTS for comparison, but the TTS is way quicker than the stage 2 A3. I still firmly believe that a stage 3 A3 2.0 w/ quattro manual would be the sickest car ever! I do like this new whip an awful lot though!










_Modified by iModA3 at 8:16 AM 1/16/2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_I was APR Stage 2 on my A3 2.0T and this new rig is insanely quick. I wanna get a ride in BlownM3's S3 engine converted A3. I'm sure it feels similar, however his will still be more fun, because it's gonna have that raw power element. Impressions wise, I would love to drive a manual TTS for comparison, but the TTS is way quicker than the stage 2 A3. I still firmly believe that a stage 3 A3 2.0 w/ quattro manual would be the sickest car ever! I do like this new whip an awful lot though!









_Modified by iModA3 at 8:16 AM 1/16/2009_

Intrigued. When are we meetin' up?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Intrigued. When are we meetin' up?









When you pickup yer dagnabbit phone!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*

Mr. Brown showed up today bearing a loverly gift.








DROPPAGE SPECS: 1.3" UP FRONT AND 1.2" ROUND BACK
Thanks to UAEPRINCE for your good advice on this one.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*

Hope you have smooth roads there. My wheels rub already when thrashing.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Question, how is that drop going to work in conjunction with the magnetic ride?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Fissues)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_Question, how is that drop going to work in conjunction with the magnetic ride?

Not 100% sure, I can't find much about it online. I looked up a few people that did it overseas on the tt-forum.co.uk, site. They say that everything is fine, and center-of-gravity has been improved. A friend of mine with a bunch of VW/Audi experience is going to help with the install so if it's totally fooked, I can throw the stockies back in. I think it'll be fine based on what I've read.


_Quote, originally posted by *Fissues* »_Hope you have smooth roads there. My wheels rub already when thrashing.









Is yours dropped?
They say; "If ya ain't rubbin, ya ain't dubbin" LOL! Hopefully it's smooth sailing, otherwise I'll have to get under there with a heatgun and a dremel to operate to remove any flashing or trip down the fender screws. I had that same problem with the A3, and I sorted it out quickly. I also took care to do it in an "unghetto'd" fashion. I'll know by early next week!










_Modified by iModTTS at 9:23 PM 1/22/2009_


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*

No drop here but I like the idea of a heat gun and grinder.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fissues)*

I got the H&R Sport springs for my Eos and they are a great buy. i think you will love them on the TT-S.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kpiskin)*

Any diff in ride quality? Harsher ride, or did H&R get it right in combining comfort and performance?
TIA


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't know how H&R's suspension is set up, but when I did stasis coils I didn't notice much difference in ride. A little more bounce, a little firmer; but very comparable to stock.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

For me, the ride seemed more confident. Under normal circumstances I almost can't tell a difference. However I've noticed under hard acceleration or braking that there is less pitch and dive. Cornering is similiar in that there is a good degree less roll. I was a little concerned considering I have a gardtop convertible and didn't want the springs to damage it somehow, but I can't see how it would.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*

beautiful car.
i plan to get a TT-S in another year when my rabbit lease is done and do it in a custom color from Porsche.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lets see it dropped already!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_lets see it dropped already!

I know huh, Tim! I think it may be going down (literally) on Friday. There was a GTG this weekend in Berkeley at the Marina. It was 48 degrees and looked like the angels above would start pissing rain at any minute, but there were still over 200 cars at this thing! Some dude who posted a pic thread shot this pic and the height doesn't sit well with me (no pun intended). I will report back to y'all as soon as I get er' dropped.
OUR FIRST GTG:








More on the GTG...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4175936

_Modified by iModTTS at 7:19 PM 1/26/2009_


_Modified by iModTTS at 7:27 PM 1/26/2009_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

This isn't a mod. It's just dealing with an overly cautious series of manufacturers warning labels on the TTS. Six on the drivers side door jamb and 3 on the passenger side? C'mon AoA. The problem is that they are not vinyl or plastic backed and easy to remove. No matter how patient I was each decal cracks apart in tiny pieces. You can't just get one corner up and pull them off. They ALL leave sticky residue that needs to be claybar'd off.
It's pretty ridiculous right?








So I took the law into my own hands using a steady hand, a SHARP razor blade, a bottle of AutoMagic #49 BodyShine, a claybar, some microfiber towels and a little bit of Goo-Be-Gone.








You can pretty much figure how I handled getting these things off, just make damn sure to wash all of those chemicals off to ensure that not a spec is left to damage your paint.*
*If you choose to attempt this, it is done so at your own risk...I'm just sayin.












_Modified by iModTTS at 9:38 PM 1/28/2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I want to do that, but I'd **** it up haha.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_I want to do that, but I'd **** it up haha. 



I tried it and I melted my door. Thanks a lot iMod!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_lets see it dropped already!

N.OEM-
It took a minute to fulfill your request, but here is a teaser until I can get 'er all shined up and photo'd.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

looks good man, can't wait to see the rest!
and that MkIII is beyond gangster.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

your tts is gonna be hot , keep up the good work


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Lowered on H&R Springs.*

No rubbing. MagRide is fully functional. Fault codes are nil. 








H&R springs FTMFWB!


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Though that's a little low for my tastes, let me know how it works out down the road. I'd really like to drop my TTS about an inch or so. I'm not a huge fan of the wheels being sucked up by the wheel wells though. What kind of ground clearance to you have not? Without a drop there is only about 4.5 inches at the most.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sr_erick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_Though that's a little low for my tastes, let me know how it works out down the road. I'd really like to drop my TTS about an inch or so. I'm not a huge fan of the wheels being sucked up by the wheel wells though. What kind of ground clearance to you have not? Without a drop there is only about 4.5 inches at the most.

Huh, maybe it's the lighting on the picture, but the tires are not "tucked" at all. I like the aggro track ready look, not "poked and tucked", for myself at least. Then again i'm not rolling a MK1-MK3 GTI either, which that look works well on. At any rate, you can still see the tops of the tire tread ever so slightly without stooping over! I have over 250 miles in on this suspension with no rubbing at all. I drove over 100 of those miles with a friend in the car as well. H&R's drop the car 1.2" all around, and the Eibachs were a bit less than that, so that may be a better route for you. I just hate fenderwell gappage on my cars. Now the top of the tire is about 3/8" below the 12:00 position of the fenders. So the H&R's actually worked just fine...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

looks good man, but I say go lower. lol, I'm playin, I understand the set up you're going for and it's looking good!


----------



## Sly335i (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*

Drive on my fellow tt owner DRIVE ON! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (Sly335i)*

In the fine tradition of helping this forum to move along (hmm?), Here is an update of the newest freshest mod to the TTS. Terje_77 Chris helped me out massively with the first half of this mod last month, but now I have added the V1 remote (with colored LED's) and set it up on a ModShack cabin vent ring.
This is how it looks now:








This is what you need to buy to get the hardwiring done:








This is where you need to stick that thing:








{Resource links}
Custom LED display:
http://www.fullcolordefense.com/
add-a-fuse adapter:
http://www.littelfuse.com/part/FHA200BP.html
Modshack vent ring:
http://www.modshack.info/


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*

Thanks, some nice ideas. Keep'em comin!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Car is coming along great Jason! I need to find a mount of some sort for my Bel STi. Was thinking of maybe making a custom one for the rear center headrest


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

So on a whim I decided to get the AEM CAI and look into what it would take to make it work on the TTS. I had this kit once before on my A3, and the power and sound were both phenomenal. From my angle, I can't see any aftermarket tuners scurrying to make a true cold air intake for the TTS anytime in the immediate future.
So I took matters into my own hands, figuring that most of the bends of this TSI must be similar to the FSI. Fortunately I was right and after some work down at my friend's metal shop, and some crafty resourcing for the over-sized connector hoses and I got a good fit. In an effort to avoid any BS CEL's, I figured out how to incorporate the OEM MAF sensor/housing.
I am not entirely happy with the aesthetics of this piece, and I am sourcing out more attractive couplers as well as fabricating a heat-shield that will run along the side of the engine to control heat soak within the CAI. I am also going to shorten the length of the longest run you see here, to make the air filter sit more centered in the engine compartment. This will also allow me to take advantage of a couple of mounting points where I can stabilize the pipe.
I need a bit more time to run this thing in a few scenarios to give you all a decent testimonial. I will say this. The factory airbox is a constrictive plastic pile. The car is purring like she should, and the power gains are big in the mid-high end of the RPM range. It's pretty fookin' awesome actually.
I'll post up again once I have a finalized version, but for now...


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks pretty good me thinks. Is the sound of the turbo considerably greater? I hate that it is so QUIET with the stock setup...must make louder. Also, have you replaced your diverter valve yet? What exact cold air intake did you implement from the TT?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

I like to support these guys:
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...-496C
I contacted AEM and told their R&D people what I did, and they asked for pics to see if it's something they could build for us TTS owners, so if you want one specific to the TTS, let them know in an email to their customer service. The AEM set up I had on my A3 was absolutely awesome. I miss that and my suspension (KW's) quite a bit. I'll report back here and tell the board what I heard back from them in regards to building a solution for the TTS. It needs an aluminum heatshield to keep the ambient temp in that corner of the engine bay, down. I am going to have one built as a one off early next week, that will include secured mounting points to both the frame and to the CAI.
BTW (unrelated) sr_erick, you asked me to report back about the H&R springs if there were any rubbing issues. They have been on for about a month, and it has NEVER rubbed at all. If you went to 20" rims or 265 tires, maybe...but in this configuration it's all good!








Here is an updated picture with the new shortened run which allowed me to use one of the mounting points of the old airbox to secure the CAI with a stabilizer bar. It made the CAI quite a bit quieter and power is enhanced in the low end, to compliment the mid-high end improvement. I think this mod worked out pretty well. DIY status, son!











_Modified by iModTTS at 9:28 PM 2/26/2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

looks good bro


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*"SF TTS" 2oo9 Audi TTS in San Francisco (Video Link)*









This is what happens when you get a handful of clear days in the middle of rainy season, mixed with 2 weeks between contracts. I was going for a "poached footage" look like those janky Nurburgring shots you see of all the cars we lust after. I'm hopeful that whoever on here chooses to watch this vid digs it, as I put a hell of a lot of time into it over the past few weeks. 
Enjoy...
LINKAGE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzZgvLErEiQ
BTW: UAE gets props for finding this vid before I even posted it up here. Damn he's good!



_Modified by iModTTS at 12:22 PM 3/1/2009_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*









Starting to decide on the best rim scenario for the TTS. I believe they will be the new Forgestar F-14's. Pictured above a set of iForged 19x9 up front and 19x10 in the rear used for a test fitting.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Those iForged wheels look amazing on the car buddy. So sexy looking when it's lowered. How are the springs working out so far? I'm thinking it's about time I ordered them up and stopped dinking around.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

The springs are 100% problem free! Nothing but good has came of them. No grinding, scraping, rubbing or bouncing. Thanks for the kind words on the rims. I am getting ready to eBay the OEM TTS rims and make my move!


----------



## RallyCanada (May 1, 2007)

Just curious why you would go staggered rim sizes with more grip in the rear? The thing understeers already, I would imagine that would just make it worse.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (RallyCanada)*

The introduction of additional understeer will be minimal if any based on the rolling diameter config of: 245/35/19 fronts and 265/30/19 rears and an H&R RSB


_Modified by iModTTS at 5:20 PM 4/23/2009_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*









So, the mods are on hold while I am working on my next short film for this car. One of the great advantages of living in NorCal, is the varied landscapes that we get to enjoy. Obviously it's great for hiking, running, biking and for me skateboarding. It also works incredibly well for having a never ending network of very drivable and photogenic roads. Specifically Highway 35 and California 1. 
I made a little car flick* a few months back and it seems like people dug it. That motivated me to move from my old 3CCD Sony PDX10 to a Sony HD FX7 and spend more time understanding the relationship between the operating frequency of a car and that of a video camera. I have devised a solution for those terribly annoying vibrations that occur inside the cabin of the car. Im having that constructed as we speak and will be able to get killer interior shots that are 97% vibration-free very soon. The pic above is of the VZ HDV car rig that I am using for a handful of shots.
*SF TTS ~ 2009 Audi TTS in San Francisco VIDEO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzZgvLErEiQ



_Modified by iModTTS at 5:14 PM 6/4/2009_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*

More on the short film development tip......
I designed a dual microphone adapter that uses longer bolts to attach to the four screwholes on the license plate bracket. I was able to attach these two blimp treated mics to the elongated bar and they sit only inches above the exhaust tips. The sound is fantastic and will really add to that "feeling like you're in the cockpit" sensation of the film.

It's coming along nicely!



















_Modified by iModTTS at 5:19 PM 6/4/2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Damn iMod. You're like the Steven Spielberg of the forum.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Hey don't laugh Terje, you are gonna be in front of the camera soon too diggity, diggity dawg! You'll thank my crafty ash then wontcha?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_ You'll thank my crafty ash then wontcha?


Yes. Yes I will.
P.s., getting my tint next Tuesday so I'll be down for some photoshoot action after that if you wanna meet up. It's not right to take pics with no tint IMO.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

God damn man, I wish my **** was this good. I'll have to make it over to Cali for some shooting when my car is worth a damn.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_God damn man, I wish my **** was this good. I'll have to make it over to Cali for some shooting when my car is worth a damn.

...or maybe we could meet in AZ in the summer? I always wanted to roadtrip through there.

*In other news:*
Mr. Terje helped me vag my vuckin' car. We set up the Keyfob remote open/close window feature and turned that god foresaken seatbelt chime off.








Next up exhaust...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
...or maybe we could meet in AZ in the summer? I always wanted to roadtrip through there.

*In other news:*
Mr. Terje helped me vag my vuckin' car. We set up the Keyfob remote open/close window feature and turned that god foresaken seatbelt chime off.








Next up exhaust...


Damn those are some sexy legs!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Damn those are some sexy legs!


And those hands. Must be a hand model.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
And those hands. Must be a hand model.


YTHX


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Your tire sizing is off. you're 1/2" taller in diameter in the front than the rear. that is WAY, WAY too much. the Quattro system does not like that kind of difference.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Your tire sizing is off. you're 1/2" taller in diameter in the front than the rear. that is WAY, WAY too much. the Quattro system does not like that kind of difference. 

Thanks for the heads up, but we did some pretty extensive calculations with a specific tire manufacturer, and it is more like a 1/4" or less difference. So we are moving it forward.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: fagheemouth shimlette-pants>:9*

*The ol' TTS got a dose of grand decoration today. I got my order from J-caps Online and sorted out my engine bay. The fit and finish on these parts is insane. They are actually precision milled aluminum covers that attach over the top of the plastic caps on the; coolant, Oil cap and dipstick. Simple install took 10 minutes total for all three as you just tighten the allen-head set-screw to fix it to the plastic caps. Quality is awesome, they have fast shipping and were very pleasant to deal with. All around a very good inexpensive mod. Here is the part numbers of the pieces I got.
*Oil dipstick cover (Type B J026)








*Oil cap cover (Type B J019)








*Coolant bottle cap cover (Type B J018)








BEFORE:








AFTER:









HOW TO POP THEM TOGETHER:
-Flip the cap over and press the dipstick handle/cap firmly into the cavity.








-Place the back cover over the screwholes and tighten the allenhead set-screws.








-Smooth and loverly, eh?








http://www.jcapsonline.com/joomla/index.php
*


----------



## martin2408 (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome thread!!!
keep up the good work
i'll definitely be watching this one for inspiration


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (martin2408)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martin2408* »_awesome thread!!!
keep up the good work
i'll definitely be watching this one for inspiration

Thanks, and I'll be watching what you come up with for inspiration as well. We're like and AA group, except most of aren't drunks with a drinking problem. We're car nutters with modification addictions!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Then that tire manufacturer isn't good with math. Here, I'll help:
265 / 25.4 = 10.43" wide tire
10.43 x 0.3 = 3.13" sidewall height
(3.13 x 2) + 19 = 25.26" overall diameter

245 / 25.4 = 9.65" wide front tire
9.65 x 0.35 = 3.38" sidewall height
(3.38 x 2) + 19 = 25.76"
OR exactly 1/2" difference in rolling diameter. Suite yourself, but I'd be bugging those guys who did the math for the correct tire size!! Or a guarantee that when your Haldex takes a dump......they'll pony up. 
How about this. For every mile you drive your rear tires make 783 revolutions. Your fronts make 798. 
15 more revolutions every mile IS going to play some havoc on your Haldex clutches.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Nate-
Thanks for spelling it out. I am certainly not the expert in that field, and I appreciate your concern that I don't jack up my car! I'll send this info over to the people that are helping me and see what they come up with.
Good lookin out,
J


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice caps! Will your stock ones fit on my A3?
Edit, nm, I see you have to keep the OEM.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

great looking car by the way! speaking of Haldex, i have the upgrade plus a rear limited slip and DAMN! really gives the car the abilility to throttle ON rotate


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Forge Motorsports OCT*

*








OIL CATCH CAN (Top View)








PCV (cover plate)
The primary reason why modded cars should install an OCT is to prevent impurities in the air/fuel mixture, which will occur during combustion. During high revs, high oil pressure will cause engine oil vapor to seep out from camcover. Which will then be diverted back into the intake manifold to be burned off so it doesn’t harm the environment, by trapping oil vapor from entering into combustion chamber and being burned off. This will not interfere with the air fuel mixture, thus the engine can combust properly producing a marginal increase horsepower.








OCT (installed)
The FORGE Motorsports Oil Catch Tank is probably the nicest one on the market across the board. Fit and finish are very high quality and the addition of the external view tube, which allows you to determine when the OCT needs to be emptied. From what I have read, it takes quite a long time before that needs to happen. When it does, the FORGE OCT has a release valve/plug on the bottom side. This kit utilizes the passenger side motor mount, and just two bolts to install the tank. Forge also includes a beautifully crafted PCV plate that replaces the plastic factory bit. It obviously adds some “sparkle” to the engine bay. Although that was not my motivating factor to get this kit into my car, it certainly doesn’t hurt! 








Comparing PCV plates
Mounting this thing couldn’t have been easier. I did it with basic tools and the help of my friend Sean (Uber-A3). We had it handled beginning to end in 20 minutes and we are both pretty detailed with how our installs look and function. 








Engine bay (overview)*




_Modified by iModTTS at 10:37 AM 7/8/2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks good!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

keep it up man, I'm liking how its coming along.
Any news on the NOEM headlight mod?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_Any news on the NOEM headlight mod?









I am kinda dry after the last 3 mods (write up/impressions on two more coming soon!) so I have to wait on the headlight mod. I hope it's soon. 
On a side note N.OEM, what do you think of the rebirth of the forum? It's killer to have this level of activity huh? I'm stoked that all of these positive enthusiasts are keeping it kind and progressive. Good triumphs over evil ya heard me! Yeah


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
Good triumphs over evil ya heard me! 


It always does Holmes!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

haha, well not always. I get to be the dark knight since I have the blackest car


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*If ya' ain't first, yer' last!*

*Well, today I did something i've never done before. I entered the car in a show. DUBFEST 2oo9 has a leg of the show in NorCal now which was held at TST (Tomas Sport Tuning), so my buddy Sean (UberA3) and I went out there to handle biz. He got first in the A3 category and I got 1st in the TT category. We both figured that as a spectator of the show it would be $12- and to register your car for the show and get entrance was only $35- so why the hell not. Neither of us expected to win anything. It was a typical chilled out NorCal vibe, and there were some beautiful cars there, especially the MK4 and MK5 R32's. Dunno if I'd ever enter again, but i'm glad I did i at least once. 
Winning for my TT peeps! 








Tomas parking lot.








Silly rabbit.







*


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Congrats jason, a trophy well deserved!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alva8193)*

When I had the A3, I ran Methanol using the AEM kit and had awesome results. I calculated 2mph in higher gas milage, roughly 35% increase in TQ and HP and it was piss cheap to operate. I started looking into using a meth kit again with this great engine in the TTS and my friend Sean (Uber_A3) and I began brainstorming the best approach during this past weekend. 
I also needed to build a heat-shield to help in the heatsoak that the AEM CAI tubing was experiencing. I devised this heat-shield/bracket and built a cardboard mock-up to give to my metal guy. As you can see from the pic, it will do the most important job of creating a heat barrier. It also serves as the base for the AEM Methanol pump to sit on as well as still having enough room to mount the methanol reservoir! There will be a series of 3 mounting holes in the base of the heatshield that will allow it to be bolted up to the bracket that used to hold the OEM airbox.
So I just dropped off this cardboard template and instructed my metal guy to build it out of 11 gauge aluminum, I also specified that everything be done with brake bends instead of welds. The pump (which runs north to south under the CAI tubing) has a cool little mini-cover for the pump that is essentially an upside-down "U" with a hidden "L bracket" type flange that allows it to be bolted to the left side of the heatshield. It helps to conceal the pump, and clean up the engine bay.
It should be done by Tuesday afternoon. All thats left is deciding what color to make it and when I get it back, I'll spray it out.








*Pump mounting location*








*CAI tubing back in place*








*Mini-shield to hide the pump*












_Modified by iModTTS at 6:28 PM 7/15/2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
*Winning for my TT peeps! 







*


Ah, hell yeah!!!!!!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR*

*UPDATE:
As far as my methanol madness is concerned, I am using the universal fit kit that AEM makes and I decided that due to the enormous cavity left in the space where the old OEM Airbox used to reside, that I would have a heat-dam and mounting bracket build for the pump, controller and reservoir for this methanol kit. I am installing it mid-next week, but here is the heat-dam/bracket in a test fitting before I paint it up. I'll do a full review and maybe a DIY once it's installed. Here it is:
This is a pic of the sheetmetal on it's own. in the center you can see the miniature "pump cover" hood piece and above that is a 5/16 hole for the noise-pipe hose clamp to plug into. You can also see a set of 6 holes that will be used to mount up the meth reservoir against the fuse box.








This is a pic of everything installed for a test fitting to make sure I had clearance on the hood closure, and for the CAI piping. This keeps the engine bay tidy. The pump is located under the cover below the CAI piping, and runs the same direction. The Methanol controller is tucked behind the methanol bottle near the firewall.








*


_Modified by iModTTS at 2:51 PM 7/24/2009_


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

<- Jealous, that peice came out great! My meth goes on tommorow but sorry its not gonna be fancy like yours


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alva8193)*

Fancy? Its just $150- in sheet metal work. I can send you a paper copy of the template or I could have my metal guy make one for you lickity split. He'd charge the same $150 plus shipping. Either way, I am stoked that you are doing it too. Its a great mod, easy cheap horsepower and your engine will stay cleaner on account of it. I'm curious, where are you gonna mount the pump and the reservoir?
J


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

i would like to use the washer fluid tank for the reservoir but if that doesnt work out too well ill mount the tank in the trunk and still not too sure about where to mount the pump its self but rest assured i will take some pics of it being installed so u can see


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*









*So this is how the final installed kit looks. If anyone else wants to do this set up, I can email you the template I used or I can put you in contact with my sheet metal guy. It's $150 for parts and labor to build it. At any rate I have not decided what I am going to do with it finish wise, but I may get it polished out at some point or high temp black paint. I should really do a DIY on it, because the mounting points were all at different levels varying from 3/4" to 1 1/2" so I just used a pipe cutting wheel and chopped a few pieces of cold rolled steel tubing to create "spacers" to level off the base of the heatshield/bracket piece. 
SEE BELOW:








Blue arrow shows where I incorporated the hose clamp from the OEM airbox to support this stretch of noise-pipe. There is enough flex in that stretch still to allow for engine movement.
Orange arrow is where the output feed from the meth pump (hidden under the rectangle bent hood) is routed on it's way to tap into the intake pipe. I followed the hose below that with zip ties to keep it on tidy mode.
 Red arrow illustrates where I placed the easy on-off studs which are threaded through the aforementioned spacers to level this piece off. The whole heatshield/bracket assembly can be unbuttoned and pulled out as an entire part in less than 2 minutes with a 7mm ratchet driver. Easy as piss.
*



_Modified by iModTTS at 9:03 AM 7/31/2009_


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*

great work so far. I must say, I love the stock wheels, don't touch them


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gotsol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gotsol* »_great work so far. I must say, I love the stock wheels, don't touch them

I am keeping them for the time being, but I did get a set of 10mm Forge spacers all around and it set's the stance up propa!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

get R8 V10 wheels.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

i cant wait for the v10 wheels to become avialable in a quality rep i definetely want them


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

there were two R8 V10s at my dealer; I think if I had 150k.... lol


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_i cant wait for the v10 wheels to become avialable in a quality rep i definetely want them

I just checked the R8 4.2 and R8 5.2 wheels in the stevens creek showroom.
the R8 4.2 is actually wearing wider rubber on its rear wheels than the 5.2, from the factory.
Can you believe it?


----------



## andykccho (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*

Hi Jason,
where did you bought this iForged XL wheel? what is the final price that you got it? do you mind to share? So far how about the quality of this iForged wheel?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (andykccho)*

Andy, sorry for the late response, I have been very pre-occupied with some film projects that have kept me busy. I intend to be around more now.
So as far as the rims. It was a test fit that my friend Peter (who works at iForged) and I tried on while I was down in LA. Those are not actually my rims. As a matter of fact, iForged has a 3 piece RS4 type rim coming out at SEMA 11/2009, and that is what I will buy for the TTS in 9.5x19" all around. I am also planning on ditching the magride system in favor of a corner balanced KW Variant3 set up next spring. 
Here is the iForged main telephone line in Southern California.
(714) 484-1070 (ask for Peter Chaney)
Good luck man


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Jason! back on the grind...nice too see ya posting again and cant wait to see this thread grow again


----------



## andykccho (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*

Wow.... Jason, do you have the latest 3 piee RS4 type rim photos?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (andykccho)*

No, not yet. Forgestar which is loosely related to iForged is debuting them at the SEMA tuning show in Las Vegas next month. The look just like the Forgestar F14, but they are a true 3-piece version. Should be awesome!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*

Ok, I need some help from my peeps here. I am looking into disabling the magride so that I can run a corner-balanced Coil-over set up, without lighting up my dash like the Macys in Herald Square during Chrristmas. Does anyone here have any knowledge of that being done, and if so who did it? I'd love to get to the bottom of this, and to my knowledge no one has disabled MRC in the TT2's. I am wondering about in the S6 or RS6 cars or from what I remember it was on some R8's. Thanks in advance....
Jason


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey iModTTS
Good luck on this, I know you are really trying to find a solution for "all of us" because if you succeed, I will be right there next in line to do it.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

http://www.raeder-motorsport.d....html they got kw's on their not exactly sure if they fully disabled mag ride but the damn thing did 7:49 in the nordschleife
- And no Aleic i will be right in line behind Jason


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (alva8193)*

Would it not be possible to give them a loop @ the connectors, giving the system a fake close circuit. ?


----------



## alexfree05 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (The Pretender)*

your TTS is sexy!!
where do you order your parts?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alexfree05)*

Thanks AF5,
What parts are you referring to? I can give you some good leads if I know what you need.


----------



## alexfree05 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_Thanks AF5,
What parts are you referring to? I can give you some good leads if I know what you need. 

like the exhaust...suspension...engine parts...etc...haha
I've found some suspension parts for MK2 TT but most of them are for FWD only...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alexfree05)*

errr, I have not done exhaust yet. I am awaiting either APR to build a proper downpipe set up, or Miesterschaft with an ATP downpipe. I would go direct to the manu in either case if at all possible. 
As far as Forge bits, the best place I have found is NGP Racing. I have a long way to go with this car, but somethings are about to start changing in a positive way. I'll fill you in on the advances as soon as possible. I just know that she is about to get a shedload of more power, one way or another!


----------



## alexfree05 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_errr, I have not done exhaust yet. I am awaiting either APR to build a proper downpipe set up, or Miesterschaft with an ATP downpipe. I would go direct to the manu in either case if at all possible. 
As far as Forge bits, the best place I have found is NGP Racing. I have a long way to go with this car, but somethings are about to start changing in a positive way. I'll fill you in on the advances as soon as possible. I just know that she is about to get a shedload of more power, one way or another!

thanks for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait to see your project


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Milltek has a 3" down pipe for the TTS. Do that, meisterschaft muffler, and 2.75" in between.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_ I am awaiting either APR to build a proper downpipe set up,!

So Jason, what do Alva and I have?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*

Alva has the APR set up now, and according to your sig, so do you. Is it an A3 pipe, with an altered hanger, or is it a TTS specific pipe? BTW, how do you have a twintercooler from Forge? It's not offered on the US website. Is it the S3 set up, or what? How did you get it done? Any modification needed to get that done?


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_Alva has the APR set up now, and according to your sig, so do you. Is it an A3 pipe, with an altered hanger, or is it a TTS specific pipe? BTW, how do you have a twintercooler from Forge? It's not offered on the US website. Is it the S3 set up, or what? How did you get it done? Any modification needed to get that done?

The TTS divorced DP was fabricated for my car by APR Australia about three months ago.
Alva got probably the first to ship after that.
Surprised you didn't catch up with it on TTF.
The Forge Twintercooler fits with no modifications and probably is an S3's but was sold on the UK site specifically for the TTS.
BTW my Forge catch can arrived from the UK in the last couple of day..what a disappointment.
All stealth matt black, Forge now saying it's the only one they make.
Is the polished one still available stateside?


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*

PS Hope the excerpt from the training manual helped.
Complete list of cars produced with MRC to date is:
Audi TT 
Audi A3
Audi R8 
Acura MDX 
Buick Lucerne 
Cadillac DTS 
Cadillac SLR 
Cadillac SRX 
Cadillac STS 
Chevrolet Corvette 
Ferrari 599GTB 
Ferrari California
Holden HSV Senator/GTS
Obviously if anyone has got anywhere with disabling/modding MRC it would have to be the only one with critical mass...Corvettes. I'm an active member of the LS2 communities (have two cars on the above list) and have yet to see anything.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N-TT-09-S* »_ The Forge Twintercooler fits with no modifications and probably is an S3's but was sold on the UK site specifically for the TTS.
BTW my Forge catch can arrived from the UK in the last couple of day..what a disappointment.
All stealth matt black, Forge now saying it's the only one they make.
Is the polished one still available stateside?

Thanks for all the info my man. As far as not noticing that you guys had APR DP's, I have been busy getting married, finishing some major projects for work and going through some life changes that way. All the same, the hectic side of my life has dissipated and life is back to normal, so I am turning my attention to tuning again.
As far as my Forge OCT, it was a prototype piece that they happened to have sitting around, when I called in to order my DV. They slung me a slight discount, in exchange for me providing feedback of fit and finish on this car. It's almost ready for market as I recently heard, and they are just putting the finishing touches on a universal bracket that will allow it to be mounted to VF engine mounts or stock engine mounts. I'd get in contact with Angel in Florida and see what he says about ETA. I think it's a very, very well made piece.
Back to the Twintercooler. I'd do that mod asap, but the guys here at Forge stateside say that there is fitment issues concerning the crashbar. Was that not your experience? They also said hose length was a prob too. Do you have any pics you can show me, so I can get 'er cooled down better?
Thanks man,
J


_Modified by iModTTS at 11:01 PM 10/26/2009_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N-TT-09-S* »_The Forge Twintercooler fits with no modifications and probably is an S3's but was sold on the UK site specifically for the TTS.

We had a local TT-S up on a lift, and in inspecting the car, we found there to be virtually no room for the TWINtercooler hoses without completely removing some secondary cooler ducting on the driver's side, and potentially significantly modifying the back side of the bumper or radiator support to make room for the hoses.
This is typically not something that we would require of a customer in fitting any intercooler product we offer, so our thoughts are that Forge UK is going to have to develop something specific for the TTS with their dedicated development team, as this is beyond the scope of our capabilities here at our US office.
It's certainly possible, and maybe this is due to differences between US and ROW market cars, but we would be very curious for some feedback from you regarding your installation and what you had to do in order to install the kit.
Please contact me privately.
[email protected]


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

x2! 
Mike, I love the Forge parts I have bought so far, and if you all can make this piece work and get the S3 kit if need be from the UK, hit me up via PM. I would love to order one for my car. I have heard nothing but great things from the MKV GTI community as well as the A3'rs about your FMIC.
J


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

We have an application specific kit for *almost* every single transverse 2.0T FSI/TSI car out there right now. If we can actually cover *EVERY* single one sooner or later, all the better.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

And mike has a nutty TTS owner right down the street from his shop willing to test fit anything he wants


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

I was going all nostalgic ova' here as I am researching my next moves with the TTS. For the whomever of you have a thing for A3's, below is a link for a killer roadtrip story with my very modded A3 in Vegas. I miss the hell out of that car, but it's good to remember them roots, son!
*[LAS VEGAS iModA3 Story]*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

We are working with APR on their FMIC for TT-S fitment. So far putting the car on the lift, everything works fine, but there has to be a couple of alterations to silicone connections. We are still in baby steps, but yet before Christmas should have something solid.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

I know Mike has a response to that post


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I should have been more specific....the Twintercooler or piping needs no modification
The ducting below the lower grilles feeding the OEM CAI needs to be removed. 
I had already done this to mine as I had things happening with my lower grilles and my GruppeM doesn't mind.
Will take pics next time I have bumper off.
Notice Forge UK have removed the Twintercooler from its TTS product list.
BTW very disappointed with finish on production Catch Can










_Modified by N-TT-09-S at 11:39 AM 11/2/2009_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*

Thanks for the info. Pics will be great if you can snap few. I'll try to take a look at Aleic's car here again soon and try to figure this out once and for all. We'll make it happen one way or another. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

TAKE IT PLEASE







Im begging ya !!! ha ha ha
just bring it back in a few months in one piece








the friends up in Alabama plan to have one ready to sell in December so lets get rocking!!!


_Modified by aleicgrant at 5:16 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

If we can confirm this, we technically beat them to the punch. We're just comprising the kit of existing parts we already offer.








I'll give you a call to arrange something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

Aleic..you've gotta be THE global TTS whore.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

Lmao!!! I may be rough around edges but always a good ride








And Mike knows I want nothing more than to support vendors who support us. 
Now if I move down under we can be whores together


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

a couple of who-oars! (pronounced as Dice would!)


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_a couple of who-oars! (pronounced as Dice would!)

Does this mean Jason wants to be our pimp?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*

Dudes, I think we're all on "pimp-mode" I mean, we chose the right brand and the right model, so......


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

You know that I'm a hairdresser?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*

Did you know that I am a window dresser?


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

Mike the whore is ready for you


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

Aleic what are you doing re VIM for 2010 RNS-E?
I've got the Alpine KCE 425i working beautifully on the 2009 but want to upgrade it to 2010, but it seems the only VIM solution is the Kufatec partial solution with no nav.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

help me here....VIM?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

VIM= Vehicle In Motion Ie; TV or DVD while your tooling along on zee highway, ya?


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

ah.............. no this has not bee solved.........YET


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

VIDEO in motion


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

Mike just sent you a hello message to see whats new. I know us TTS guys and gals would love to see an Intercooler option


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

Replied! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N-TT-09-S* »_
VIDEO in motion

Oops, yeah I guess I got egg on my face there. typing before thinking. I went through all of this before when I was trying to integrate the MacMini into my A3 hence my screenname iMod/iPod..... its a mac thang.


----------



## andykccho (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*

Hi Jason,
Do you have the photos of the new iForged RS4 type rim that launch at SEMA show? I am interested to order the iForged wheel now, can you provide me the email contact of your friend Peter Chaney?
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

V


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (andykccho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andykccho* »_Hi Jason,
Do you have the photos of the new iForged RS4 type rim that launch at SEMA show? I am interested to order the iForged wheel now, can you provide me the email contact of your friend Peter Chaney?
Cheers,
Andy

Andy-
There are some pics from SEMA up on their blog and website. Check it out.
J
[Forgestar F-14 modular wheels]



_Modified by iModTTS at 7:32 PM 11/18/2009_


----------



## andykccho (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*

Hi Jason,
Can i have Peter Chaney email? Can i order the wheel direct from him?
Cheers!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (andykccho)*

Andy-
Peter is the sales manager, and all emails to this address below will go directly to him first. Then normally he gives them to the other sales guys who handle whatever territory you are in. Just tell him in the email that you got his contact information from me and that you want to work with him directly. He will treat you very well.
Take pictures for us once you put them on!
Jason


----------



## andykccho (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*

Hi Jason,
Can't find the email address in our post, suppose Peter email is [email protected]?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (andykccho)*

Sorry my mind is all over the place right now. I was late to a very important lunch meeting with Terje regarding some work we're doing for Obama and the global economic crisis. Anyhow, here is the correct email address:
[email protected]


----------



## andykccho (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*

Thanks Jason!
wondering iForged and Forestar is the same company?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (andykccho)*

It started out that way, but some of the owners friends wanted to be involved, so they share some manufacturing, but other than that they are now ran separately. You can't go wrong either way. They both make killer stuff. What color are you gonna do?


----------



## andykccho (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*

Hi Jason,
Actually i am considering the iForged XL xtereme Lip that shown on your TTS, any ideal who can I contact in iForged to get the good support? 
As for the Forgestar, i am consider their black and brushed finished. Are there still continue producing this colour?
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (andykccho)*

Andy-
I would say since Forgestar and iForged are still based out of the same set of buildings, you should go on and ask Peter about who to contact at iForged. He would be able to give you a name. I believe they still do black and brushed.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*

This here is a pic taken at the Alameda meet Winter2009 this past weekend. This GTG only had about 45 cars, but in the summer this show will have as many as 200+ cars. I guess only the diehards wanted to do this one.....








Thanks to S.LinePower for the photo


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Did you tint the tails?!?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Keeping it in the family (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_This here is a pic taken at the Alameda meet Winter2009 this past weekend. This GTG only had about 45 cars, but in the summer this show will have as many as 200+ cars. I guess only the diehards wanted to do this one.....








Thanks to S.LinePower for the photo

PURE SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

looking gooD!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TJ_MK2TT)*

Yo, I am in NY again from the 22nd-to-26th. I still wanna see that car of yours one of these visits.....


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_Yo, I am in NY again from the 22nd-to-26th. I still wanna see that car of yours one of these visits.....

sounds like a plan, u caught me last time at a busy time going back to school and new side job for extra school time... this time around i promise ull get a look at the TT
still have my digits, right? gonna be in the Suff area again? 

ill be looking forward to talk u then, VIM-MacMini is one of my next mods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TJ_MK2TT at 6:22 PM 12/6/2009_


----------



## johnwhite209 (Dec 5, 2009)

Excellent, fantastic, superb!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

iMod, u have a PM


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TJ_MK2TT)*

Gotcha TJ, I hit u back through. I may be able to help you out with part of it i will know by next Friday. I'll be back in Rockland County in May, so can we get a GTG happening with other Audi?VW heads? I want to see some of the awesomeNortheast cars in person!


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Hi Jason, 
This is the same 'egi' from TT forum UK.
Was wondering, how's the ride comfort of your HR Springs, and how are they holding up after a few thousand miles?








Would you still go the coilover route? 
Iggy


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (egi9489)*

i know jason can chim in also but the only reason id go coils is to go lower but mine rides just fine on the h&r's, honestly not much different than stock but it does turn amazinlgy!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (egi9489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *egi9489* »_ Would you still go the coilover route? 
Iggy

Yeah Iggy, I am still going towards Coilovers as soon as I can. In Northern California we have lots of very twisted highways through the hills and I like to take full advantage of that. So I want stiffer suspension and ride height needs to be more dialed as it seems like the springs created a more "nose-up" look. It's only slightly but stance is really important to me. Like Alva said though, for normal driving these H&R's have been very good. I just have different needs out of the car now, and the set up in my A3 was so damn good that i want to go back to C/O's...


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

^^ Thanks for your inputs guys.









The reason I asked about this is that I recently installed Whiteline's Anti-lift Kit for TT FWD (sorry couldnt make a build thread). It consisted of stiffer bushings and revised geometry which added static/dynamic caster. However, it also made the front end significantly higher







.. which is always a bad thing (knowing stock ride-height already was a bit high).. not sure if it's because of the bushings that now refuse to flex, or the added caster, or something else.. 
either way, car feels a bit more planted now to the ground on acceleration, braking and turns. just want it to ride lower...









_Modified by egi9489 at 10:49 AM 1/22/2010_


_Modified by egi9489 at 10:57 AM 1/22/2010_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (egi9489)*

A whole new chapter for this build up. I am planning to try and sneak more little snippets of the TTS build up into this og thread, over the next 6 months. I can only say that I have been seriously stockpiling parts over the past couple of months. Whenever I can afford a little something here or there, but the commitment to a 12 Webisode series will ensure that I will share more with all my favorite MK2 TT peoples and it will get me to become more proactive with this build as it will create new content for the videos.
This is a different direction than I have ever seen before in a project car, and hopefully it makes it more interactive for all of you guys too. I just finished Webisode 3 with some suspension mods, so I'll keep you guys in the loop.

*TTS/SF 2010 Fourtitude Project Car*


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_A whole new chapter for this build up. I am planning to try and sneak more little snippets of the TTS build up into this og thread, over the next 6 months. I can only say that I have been seriously stockpiling parts over the past couple of months. Whenever I can afford a little something here or there, but the commitment to a 12 Webisode series will ensure that I will share more with all my favorite MK2 TT peoples and it will get me to become more proactive with this build as it will create new content for the videos.
This is a different direction than I have ever seen before in a project car, and hopefully it makes it more interactive for all of you guys too. I just finished Webisode 3 with some suspension mods, so I'll keep you guys in the loop.

*TTS/SF 2010 Fourtitude Project Car*


Sweet! Glad to see this project getting started. When do I get my cameo dude?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

great stuff Jason, looking forward to the Spring meet up


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Jason congrats man and its great to finally see what u were talking about, uve been a pioneer thus far in the tt-s game and im excited to see what comes next!
ps. its funny but yea its true about the nose up look your talking about with the h&r's the rear is perfect but the front doesnt really go anywhere and i think thats because the weight difference in engines since our springs are made for the 3.2


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: (alva8193)*

@jason: great job man. looking forward to it








@alva: I went for Eibach instead as it kinda points the nose lower.. and less aggressive too..
1" front 0.8" rear
H&R's have a more sporty ride and drop. But I think it lowers both sides similarly. 1.3"
Just hoping the less aggressive Eibach springs would make the stock shocks last longer.. Guys, how are your MR shocks holding up after a few months?


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

just saw your video and it's F***** AWESOME!!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (egi9489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *egi9489* »_just saw your video and it's F***** AWESOME!!
















Thanks for the positive feedback everyone. I am hoping to make this thing as fun for you to watch, as they are for me to make. 
I just picked up some new power and suspension parts for Webisode 4, down here in the LA area. I will get more pics going soon. I want to do a little roadtrip story as well.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_I just picked up some new power and suspension parts for Webisode 4, down here in the LA area.

What did you get? I'm too impatient to wait.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (eweu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eweu* »_
What did you get? I'm too impatient to wait.









All I can say, is that my car handles corners VERY nicely now! She also breathes much easier. I got a total of 5 new items, thats all I can say for now








Here is a picture of the newest place that I filmed an upcoming webisode.










_Modified by iModTTS at 9:24 PM 1/29/2010_


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_All I can say, is that my car handles corners VERY nicely now! She also breathes much easier. I got a total of 5 new items, thats all I can say for now









Looking good, Jason! Are your springs for sale yet?


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_All I can say, is that my car handles corners VERY nicely now! She also breathes much easier. I got a total of 5 new items, thats all I can say for now









Bah! That's not fair.







Now I gotta see it when you get back.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eweu* »_
Bah! That's not fair.







Now I gotta see it when you get back.


x2


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Regina_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Regina_TT* »_
Looking good, Jason! Are your springs for sale yet?

Yes Tony. PM me to work out a "situation" for them.








J


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Mind if I email you at your mac.com address instead?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Regina_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Regina_TT* »_Mind if I email you at your mac.com address instead?

I got rid of that one. Use [email protected]
Jason


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

YGM!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Regina_TT)*

Thanks Tony. Check your email and give me a ring when you get a chance....


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

No email from you today. Nothing in the spam folder either.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
Thanks for the positive feedback everyone. I am hoping to make this thing as fun for you to watch, as they are for me to make. 
I just picked up some new power and suspension parts for Webisode 4, down here in the LA area. I will get more pics going soon. I want to do a little roadtrip story as well.

Where are Webisodes 2 and 3? (I didn't see them posted under your ID on YouTube.)


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (JimInSF)*

Jim and everyone else as well-
Here is the show schedule of webisodes for the next 6 months. This is subject to change based on major happenings in the Fourtitude world, such as new model launches, events, etc.... 
They will always show up on the splash page of Fourtitude. If you like them, and want to be kept on top of it, subscribe to my Youtube channel. Again guys, I appreciate the encouragement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FYI, I have only aired webisode 1....
1. Webisode: 2/1 (Introduction to the car)
2. Webisode: 2/15 (Whats been done so far?)
3. Webisode: 3/1
4. Webisode: 3/15
5. Webisode: 3/29
6. Webisode: 4/12
7. Webisode: 4/26
8. Webisode: 5/10
9. Webisode: 5/24
10. Webisode: 6/7
11. Webisode: 6/21
12. Webisode: 7/5


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Thanks, can't wait!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*GREAT NEWS!*

So, the huge mystery surrounding the idea of using C/O's on a TTS or TTRS with magride, is now about to be resolved. The only company to have truly engineered a solution is KW Suspension. More details will be forth coming, but this is what I do know so far and thought i'd share with my UK peoples. They created a hardware solution to keep magride from freaking out the ECU. I'll update this thread once I hear more, but we can expect this solution to be market ready within 30 days according to my contact over at KW. It will look a bit like this....








I think it's time to drop her down a bit more!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Jason, what brand/type of wheel spacers do you use? Any issues? Thanks.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_Jason, what brand/type of wheel spacers do you use? Any issues? Thanks.


I'll handle this one iMod.
He's using Forge spacers with no issues.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
I'll handle this one iMod.
He's using Forge spacers with no issues.









Thank you very much, sir.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
Huh, maybe it's the lighting on the picture, but the tires are not "tucked" at all. I like the aggro track ready look, not "poked and tucked", for myself at least. Then again i'm not rolling a MK1-MK3 GTI either, which that look works well on. At any rate, you can still see the tops of the tire tread ever so slightly without stooping over! I have over 250 miles in on this suspension with no rubbing at all. I drove over 100 of those miles with a friend in the car as well. H&R's drop the car 1.2" all around, and the Eibachs were a bit less than that, so that may be a better route for you. I just hate fenderwell gappage on my cars. Now the top of the tire is about 3/8" below the 12:00 position of the fenders. So the H&R's actually worked just fine...

I see (by signatures) that a few people have installed H&R springs. I'm just curious if these were DIY jobs, or if they were installed. If DIY, can someone enlighten us? Please and Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_Jim and everyone else as well-
Here is the show schedule of webisodes for the next 6 months. This is subject to change based on major happenings in the Fourtitude world, such as new model launches, events, etc.... 
They will always show up on the splash page of Fourtitude. If you like them, and want to be kept on top of it, subscribe to my Youtube channel. Again guys, I appreciate the encouragement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FYI, I have only aired webisode 1....
1. Webisode: 2/1 (Introduction to the car)
2. Webisode: 2/15 (Whats been done so far?)
3. Webisode: 3/1
4. Webisode: 3/15
<snip>


Eagerly awaiting webisodes 3 and 4 here!


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
I'll handle this one iMod.
He's using Forge spacers with no issues.









As Mr. iMod's spacer representative, do you know if he is using the 11mm spacers in both front and rear?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Regina_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Regina_TT* »_
As Mr. iMod's spacer representative, do you know if he is using the 11mm spacers in both front and rear?

He pm'd me previously, that he is using the 11mm.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
He pm'd me previously, that he is using the 11mm.

Thanks! Quite the crack team he has.
Think I might go 5mm in the front, 10/11mm in the back.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Regina_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Regina_TT* »_Think I might go 5mm in the front, 10/11mm in the back.

I think that will look good. Would it be likely to induce a little understeer? Prolly won't matter.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
I think that will look good. Would it be likely to induce a little understeer? Prolly won't matter.

There was a certain Suzuka Grey owner that had his on that setup. Looked great!
For how I use my car, you're right, prolly won't matter.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Regina_TT)*

Tony-
I owe you a call. The TTS is giving APR an issue or two as far as the ECU, so I flew home last night and will pick it up in a couple of weeks once they R&D the hell out of it, so we all have a Stage3 solution. Preliminary figures suggest that it may be quicker than a Stage3 B5 S4! Weight is on our side for sure. That would be killer, because the B5 S4 is one of my all time favorite cars and to be in that territory is an awfully good thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

jason,
seems like the TT-RS is coming to North America after all..
http://www.autoblog.com/2010/0...is-re/


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

I think jason will happier with his stage 3 tt-s than with a tt-rs, jason are u doing drop in rods too?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alva8193)*

egi9489: Wow, that is the first time I have seen news of that nature. When did that come out, just this morning? You got a well trained eye! 


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_I think jason will happier with his stage 3 tt-s than with a tt-rs, jason are u doing drop in rods too?

Yeah, Pierre I think you are right. This thing is gonna be stupid fast once it's done. The guys at APR seem to think that the rods are plenty powerful enough as stock since the TTS see's upgraded rods and pistons as stock. But you know me, I never say never!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

and thats why i love ya lol


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

you nutty folks with all your mods. I love it


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

alva, jason: i agree 400hp TTS + DSG = FTW
love the sound of the RS inline 5 though.. 

-iggy


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (egi9489)*

No doubt, I could listen to that thing accelerating at a low volume on my stereo to fall asleep to. Problem is the little wife would get pissed off and rather listen to the "sounds of the ocean" cd instead....chicks huh?


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*

No worries, Jason. Thanks for keeping me in the loop. What you _should_ do though, is send your little package of goodies to Alabama and have them install everything. Kill half a dozen birds with one stone!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Regina_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Regina_TT* »_No worries, Jason. Thanks for keeping me in the loop. What you _should_ do though, is send your little package of goodies to Alabama and have them install everything. Kill half a dozen birds with one stone!

I would, but APR can really only install Koni stuff as they are development partners with them. I'll have Streetwerke do it when I get back home. I seriously cannot wait. I also just ordered a mystery part off the TTRS, that I will get installed once the car is back in California.
My friend Arin sent this to me today from APR headquarters. I wanted to give it the caption;
*PROJECT TTS/SF FATE IS UP IN THE AIR!*


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
I also just ordered a mystery part off the TTRS, that I will get installed once the car is back in California.


Mystery-Part Guess Competition:
I'm guessing the permanent external rear spoiler.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LongviewTx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LongviewTx* »_
Mystery-Part Guess Competition:
I'm guessing the permanent external rear spoiler.

Good guess, the winner of the competition gets a small baggie full of used fender washers. Anyone else have a guess, holla atcha boy!


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

my guess: TT-RS brembo 4-piston w/ 370mm drilled rotors.. or probably some alignment kit for lowered TTs










_Modified by egi9489 at 7:09 PM 3/25/2010_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (egi9489)*

Check this out:
Arin @ APR driving my TTS. Unless my eyes is deceiving me, I saw a sub-4-second 0-60!
TTS 0-60 time Sub 4 FaceBOOK page
BTW, this is the Facebook page I put together for the project...



_Modified by iModTTS at 12:30 PM 4/5/2010_


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (egi9489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *egi9489* »_
my guess: TT-RS brembo 4-piston w/ 370mm drilled rotors.. or probably some alignment kit for lowered TTs











x2
If you get those, I'll have your TTS brake rotors and calipers


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DarthTTs)*

The brakes and calipers are sort of spoken for....


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_The brakes and calipers are sort of spoken for....









Nor fair!!
I asked for them almost a month ago!ikik








JK..


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

iModTTS did you get a chance to weigh the RS brakes just to compare to your TTS setup?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_iModTTS did you get a chance to weigh the RS brakes just to compare to your TTS setup?

Oh, I am not going with RS brakes. I have something else in mind. Good point though, I will weigh the TTS brakes and let you know the difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

This is how we do...
Ollie the TTS


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*

That is just fecking bad ass boi! Love the car! Awesome jump! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Tom, thanks for the props my man. Good hangin' with all you guys last night too. Your car arouses me.... you always make me miss my A3 damnit!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like the methanol set up in my last webisode cannot be used with a stage 3 set up, so I'll have to part with it and the custom heatshield/bracket I made for it. If any of you have an interest hit me up and i'll answer any questions you may have.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

StreeterTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have the parts numbers of theese that I marked with red circles in your picture below?, because I like the TTS' engine cover and I want to fit it in my car. Thanks for help me.
> 
> Your picture.


 Here is my setup (just a 2.0T not a TTS) 










it was hard to find the part numbers for the attachment points. 

front one is - 06e 103 164 
and for the rear two - 03L 103 163 

I only used the little front nub because the two rear points I got were not correct (I received 03L 103 164) and also the points on the TTS seem to be extended valve cover bolts, so I wasn't going to mess around replacing them. 

With just the front nub and a cable tie on the right hand side of the cover (attached to where your Nuespeed intake attaches) to the engine it is very secure


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Streeter, sorry I am traveling so I could not get back to you as quickly as I would have liked. Conneem, thank you for sharing the part numbers as that would have taken me a while to sort out!


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

StreeterTT said:


> Thanks for the information, the front one is correct, but a friend sent me this part number, he get it from ETKA:
> 
> *Rear two are WHT 000 731A*
> 
> Can you confirm this part number is correct?


 It could be correct, I received the wrong ones and when I asked about the part number I had ordered they said they could not find that one so replaced it with the nearest number. I think I got the mount points for a B7 A4 TFSI cover. 

When I looked at where the rear ones come out from the engine it did seem that they were extended valve cover bolts, so I didn't try to get them after that as I did not want to mess around with the valve cover. 

Mine is held on pretty securely with the front mount and a cable tie on the right side though. It's been on for the last 4k km and even round the Nurburg Ring and did not move a bit


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Nurburgring! Jealousy is a sin, so I will just say... LUCKY!


----------



## inny (Apr 7, 2010)

iModTTS said:


> Jim and everyone else as well-
> Here is the show schedule of webisodes for the next 6 months. This is subject to change based on major happenings in the Fourtitude world, such as new model launches, events, etc....
> They will always show up on the splash page of Fourtitude. If you like them, and want to be kept on top of it, subscribe to my Youtube channel. Again guys, I appreciate the encouragement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> FYI, I have only aired webisode 1....
> ...


Enjoyed the first three webisodes, great job (broadcast worthy if you ask me)! 
Joined this forum just to ask "what's next?"


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

inny said:


> Enjoyed the first three webisodes, great job (broadcast worthy if you ask me)!
> Joined this forum just to ask "what's next?"


 inny, first off it's good to have you and welcome to the family. Second item is "what is next"? The new webisode should be up any day now, and it will cover a visit to Neuspeed for suspension enhancements. Its weird building a car and filming it, yet only releasing little bits of the build at a time. I just got wheels today, and the car looks just how I dreamed it could! Oh yeah, thank you for the kind words I really appreciate the encouragement:thumbup:


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Jason, the car is looking great and I love the loading dock ollie. I did something similar to that back when I had a GTI. 

I wouldn't trust myself ollieing the A3 now, not in my old age (as far as skateboarding goes). Great stuff.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S-A3, sorry I missed this post. Yeah man, good to see you are still doing big things with your A3. Have I told you that I a am a fan of your car color. Sprint Blue represent!


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah man. Sprint Blue is the way to go. Too bad we are on the opposite sides of the states, we could have an interesting photo shoot side by side.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Just got news from Meisterschaft that they are making more sets of the TTS exhaust! I have been waiting for days as this is the only exhaust I am willing to put on this car. neverOEM got me totally hooked when I saw him out in Shreveport, LA. It sounds so amazing, those plasma welds look great and it offers real world power gains. Now, should I do dry-carbon tips or try and get a brushed steel look...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

iModTTS said:


> Just got news from Meisterschaft that they are making more sets of the TTS exhaust! I have been waiting for days as this is the only exhaust I am willing to put on this car. neverOEM got me totally hooked when I saw him out in Shreveport, LA. It sounds so amazing, those plasma welds look great and it offers real world power gains. Now, should I do dry-carbon tips or try and get a brushed steel look...


I guess the Koreans are getting something right 










http://www.euroteknik.com/forum/general-car-discussion/32199-eisenhaus-fraud-counterfeiting.html

Eisenhaus is now GThaus . . . who makes the line of Meisterschaft exhausts. 

Dave


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

2 year old letter? Really? 

Never cared much for politics anyway. Bottom line to those of you on here who would give serious consideration to buying this system is that its a top tier build. Not sure what country it's made in, my buying criteria much like yours is based on quality of build. The craftsman who build out these exhaust systems have an amazing eye for details. The plasma welds are totally on point and in my opinion after seeing NeverOEMs, is that this is the finest system money can buy for the TTS. Glad they are getting some new stock, as I have been waiting patiently for them to get a new shipment. Great stuff


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

iModTTS said:


> 2 year old letter? Really?
> 
> Never cared much for politics anyway. Bottom line to those of you on here who would give serious consideration to buying this system is that its a top tier build. Not sure what country it's made in, my buying criteria much like yours is based on quality of build. The craftsman who build out these exhaust systems have an amazing eye for details. The plasma welds are totally on point and in my opinion after seeing NeverOEMs, is that this is the finest system money can buy for the TTS. Glad they are getting some new stock, as I have been waiting patiently for them to get a new shipment. Great stuff


Jason, I think you're confused. 

This video you sent me of the "awesome construction" and etc was for the *Eisenmann* exhaust, not the Meisterschaft.

http://new.ind-distribution.com/pro...w&code=29&Category1=1&Category2=29&no=82&Opt=

The Meisterschaft exhausts are simply cheap knockoffs made in korea. Eisenmann is the real deal. Search any BMW board and you'll find plenty of info about Eisenhaus/GThaus & Meisterschaft exhausts.

Plasma welded? Um . . . sure. 

Dave


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Love the sound of this!

[NeverOEMs Meisterschaft]


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*shrug* I've had eisenmann exhaust on my last car and I am perfectly happy with the Meisterschaft component on my current car. The eisenmann muffler looks much heavier in comparison and I wanted to get away from the one huge muffler anyway. 

They may not be the same product, but I don't think I could convince myself to spend 1800 on just a muffler anyway; I won't even really need it in the next few months. The construction of the product is comparable to my memory, it's far from a cheap looking knock off. Place of construction makes little difference to me, it sounds great and that's all I need for an exhaust seeing how performance gains are usually minuscule.

I want to hear it when it's on there Jason, no delays.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Webisode 6 is a 9 minute piece that I am nearly finished with and it should be going live with in the week. It's the roadtrip from California to the APR Headquarters. 

Webisode 7 which I have already edited will take us inside the HRE Wheel factory to get a new wheel tire set up. While down there, I was contracted by HRE to put together a series of videos. Everything from the science of the wheel to how a wheel is manufactured from the ground up. There are quite a few shots throughout of Project TTS/SF with the new rollers in this series. 

LINKY:
[HRE Wheels: The Science of Wheels]


----------



## inny (Apr 7, 2010)

Always loved the styling of HRE wheels, however they're a bit infamous for their "reverse lip" wheel designs which can hold water while driving in the rain making the wheels go out of balance. Hope you didn't pick up a set of those!
The video was interesting...however whatever mass they save by drilling a few extra holes in the rim of the center section must be nearly insignificant compared to the weight of the wheel and tire assembly!


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Reverse lip retaining water? No idea about that at all, but the set I picked up won't have that issue. Maybe you're thinking of the older retired designs? As for the "insignificance of drilled out weight" statement. Unfortunately, thats just not true at all. I'm running a 1/2" wider than my stockies now, and we found a weight savings of just under 10lbs per corner. So yeah, I got what I needed out of these bad dawgs and I'm stoked on them. Out of curiosity what wheel/tire set up are you running? 




inny said:


> Always loved the styling of HRE wheels, however they're a bit infamous for their "reverse lip" wheel designs which can hold water while driving in the rain making the wheels go out of balance. Hope you didn't pick up a set of those!
> The video was interesting...however whatever mass they save by drilling a few extra holes in the rim of the center section must be nearly insignificant compared to the weight of the wheel and tire assembly!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

iModTTS said:


> Reverse lip retaining water? No idea about that at all, but the set I picked up won't have that issue. Maybe you're thinking of the older retired designs? As for the "insignificance of drilled out weight" statement. Unfortunately, thats just not true at all. I'm running a 1/2" wider than my stockies now, and we found a weight savings of just under 10lbs per corner. So yeah, I got what I needed out of these bad dawgs and I'm stoked on them. Out of curiosity what wheel/tire set up are you running?


10 lbs per wheel?! Seriously? Could you feel it immediately when you put them on? What diameter? Are you using spacers with the new ones? What rubber on these?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

JimInSF said:


> 10 lbs per wheel?! Seriously? Could you feel it immediately when you put them on? What diameter? Are you using spacers with the new ones? What rubber on these?


The new rolling stock is 19x9.5 with 245/35/19 Goodyears all around. That sticky compound f'ing rules! I went down to 245 because the Goodyear section width is still about 1/4 wider than my stock 255's were. It has to do with shoulder profile. Anyhow, love the new set up more on it in a few weeks.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Here is my last set of pics that my friend Patty B shot while I was still on stock rims:

BOOM!:








BA'BOOM!:








BADA'BOOM!:


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

great shots! especially that second one! :thumbup:


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Beautiful car!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks guys, I can't take photo cred for it, but I can take credit for turning the front wheels ever so perfectly.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

To tide you over until the next webisode, here is more of a sneak preview of the new HRE wheels on ye' old Project TTS/SF. HRE brought me in to put together a promotional video for the Targa Trophy Rally. BTW, the decals are part of the entry package, and no they are no longer on the car! 

Viddy linkage: 
*[Targa Trophy 2010 SF]*


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I am starting to look at potentially upgrading the BOSE system to something that matches the reference quality of sound I've had in some of my other cars. I have never taken the door crds off, but does anyone in here know what size the bottom speaker in the front door is? Is it a 5" or a 6.5"?


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Here, you do the metric conversion thing. That's beyond me.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Fissues said:


> Here, you do the metric conversion thing.


 2.54 cm = 1"


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Fissues said:


> Here, you do the metric conversion thing. That's beyond me.



Thank you, this is very very helpful. I shot it off to my installer.
Jason


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

OK, it's now official. I have collected enough fundage to step it up to a Monoblock 6-piston BBK set up. The TTS brakes are on the auction block (via the Fourtitude classifieds)


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> OK, it's now official. I have collected enough fundage to step it up to a Monoblock 6-piston BBK set up. The TTS brakes are on the auction block (via the Fourtitude classifieds)



Jason,
I think we deserve the right to have an "special sale notification" when stuff get out of your car!

Nah, Just kidding.. I tried to buy a TTRS BBK, no luck in the auction...

:thumbup:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

imodTTS,

amazing wheels !

really love just about everything you have done to the car. especially the KW V3's. those are amazing coils.

I watched all your webisode's but am looking for pictures of your engine bay with the stage 3 APR kit installed.

Would you be kind enough to post some ? Also, any more input on the Stage 3 APR kit ?

I have the full Stage 3 APR TSI kit in my mk6 GTI, as well as there IC, exhaust and carbonio intake. my car is fully built. peloquin tranny, mounts, the whole nine yards. BUT, i am moving into a 2011 TTS, and have been reading the forum here and am looking for more information on everything.

The APR Stage 3 kits are amazing. driveability still amazes me. Its like stock until you start to get on it. 

I wish I was able to experience your TTS with the kit 

anyway, great car ! And i hope you do not mind me asking you a bunch of questions when my car arrives.

,
Mike


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

mikeg6045 said:


> imodTTS,
> 
> amazing wheels !
> 
> ...


 Mike- 
There really is nothing to see, but theres a lot to feel! APR didn't put on an intake, and the exhaust is not APR, but only went on yesterday. Sounds off the charts btw! In the STAGE3 kit the turbo and manifold are under a heat shield that supports the straight segment of air intake pipe. The FMIC is sandwiched between the AC condenser and the radiator, so that is nearly impossible to see. All the other parts are under the passenger side like the Turbo Discharge pipe etc, so the only visible piece is the APR decal on the rebuilt fuel pump. It almost seems anti-climactic when you see your engine bay after ANY big turbo install. It's all made up for though once you stamp on the gas pedal! :beer:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

spoiler alert 

exhaust sounds sick


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbup: props to you and the mobile



























SICKKKKKKK!!! I can't wait to see the vid. I want this exhaust for my a3...is it 3" how did it mate to apr's midpipe?

more info please


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

sabba said:


> :thumbup: props to you and the mobile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, Sabba. Ask and ye shall receive sayeth old man iMod! Naw just playin, but here is a quick-n-durty edit of the GTC valved exhaust being electronically controlled from within the cabin. It mated perfectly with the APR Mid-Pipe and shaved off 9.5 lbs from the OEM catback system. I think its all 2.75" and the tips and piping that come out of the rear mufflers are all made of Ti.

LINKAGE WITH SOUND BITES:
[MEISTERSCHAFT GTC VALVED EXHAUST ON STG3 TTS]


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

sexiest 2.0T exhaust note yet. 

I am all ears for a few pulls in one of your next webisodes. :thumbup:

Think it will fit the a3 ... its a tossup b/n MKVI APR rsc or this. 
opcorn:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm diggin what you did with the spoiler! I may try some metallic vinyl on the posts to get a similar effect. Loving the whole car, everything works together really well!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

sabba said:


> :thumbup: props to you and the mobile


Jason, car is really taking shape. However, my OCD always kicks in when looking at mods. The left tailpipe is not in line with the rear valence. It may be minor to some but I know you are looking for perfection and this is likely not up to your standards


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

I think it has to do with the QTP cutout he installed, you can see it in the youtube video linked above. Those Ti welds are amazing!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

tcardio said:


> Jason, car is really taking shape. However, my OCD always kicks in when looking at mods. The left tailpipe is not in line with the rear valence. It may be minor to some but I know you are looking for perfection and this is likely not up to your standards


Guys, It's true that the tips are slightly off center. The exhaust settled during the long drive to SEMA and it shifter just about 3/4" to the drivers side. I have an appointment on Monday to make it right! Good eye T.Cardz, nothing gets past you umpkin:

I have to agree with you about the Ti welds. Really beautiful handcrafted work I'll get you all more pics for Webisode 10, in December which will highlight this whole install. The sound is seriously menacing. The DSG crackling around when you downshift..... oh man I need to go for another drive!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

looks great


----------



## codyhogan (Nov 19, 2010)

*TTS Project Webisodes*

Jason,

I, too, am about to be new to the TTS world. Closing on the purchase of a 2010 TTS and really looking forward to it. Anyway, I've watched every episode you've put out and they are really good...not to mention all the things you've done/doing are really helping me with some of my future "modding" decisions. Anyway, looking forward to the next webisode and keep up the good work!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Cody welcome to the TT fam! 

.


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

looks very clean so far!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

dustinwark said:


> looks very clean so far!


 Right on Dustin, I appreciate that.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Whats this dude doing with a mini reciprocating saw in my car!*










Strange things are afoot at the Circle K my friends.....


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm also a soon to be TTS owner - waiting for my order to be delivered sometime in Feburary (black pearl, black/silver interior, prestige) - can't wait! 

Was the rear spoiler on the car when it was new? I'm thinking about adding one and can't decide whether I should order factory TT wing, try for the TTRS wing, or just do something completely different. I haven't see it discussed in the webisodes, are you planning to at some point? 

I'm also curious about the methanol injection. How long does the tank stay full? Does it only get turned on when you're on the gas? Is it based on boost pressure or what? Where do you buy methanol? Since I'm new to the the entire car scene is there a good wiki for this kind of stuff? 

I'm looking forward to the next episode - it can't come soon enough. Thanks for the awesome work you've done


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

hamiltonia said:


> I'm also a soon to be TTS owner - waiting for my order to be delivered sometime in Feburary (black pearl, black/silver interior, prestige) - can't wait!
> 
> Was the rear spoiler on the car when it was new? I'm thinking about adding one and can't decide whether I should order factory TT wing, try for the TTRS wing, or just do something completely different. I haven't see it discussed in the webisodes, are you planning to at some point?
> 
> ...


 Congrats on joining the TT family. As far as the rear wing is concerned, you will probably get some good info out of the next webisode which will go live early next week. This webisode covers exterior mods and will help you envision how your car could look. 

As far as methanol, I loved it when I had it. I had to yank it out based on the advice of APR after we went stage3 with the car. a tank lasts a good 400-500 miles and some systems have a floater sensor which will let you know when its due for a refill. Methanol overall is cheap and it gives great boost. There are a bunch of guys on here with methanol on K04 FSI 2.0T engined VAG cars and many of them are at APR stage 2. I'd just google the exact term you are concerned about or looking to learn more about and see what comes up. Definitely the 2.0T forums on here would be the best place to start. Also if you go back into the MK2 TT archives there are some good threads with useful info. 

Hope that helps, but the main thing is hanging out in here and asking questions that you were unable to find the answer to by using the search function on Fourtitude. We're a friendly bunch and like all the new activity in this forum. 

Jason


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

What was the advise -if you don't mind-? And most important, what did you do with it? 
:wave: Possible buyer here! 

I think Jason is going to be my premium provider :laugh: 

Ohh, by the way, congrats hamiltonia, best color ever


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

DarthTTs said:


> What was the advise -if you don't mind-? And most important, what did you do with it?
> :wave: Possible buyer here!
> 
> I think Jason is going to be my premium provider :laugh:
> ...


 DarthTTs, 
APR simply believes through their research and development that the GT2871 is able to really push the abilities of the TTS engine and their idea is that the methanol would create detonation issues with the calibrated remap of the Stage3 set up. 

I sold the methanol set up already earlier this year. I highly recommend it still if you haven't gone APR Stage3 yet. :biggrinsanta: 

Jason


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

what happened to this thread? Anyone seen the new webisode? it's sick


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

J. Dub said:


> what happened to this thread? Anyone seen the new webisode? it's sick


good question...Jason?

here is AR's contribution:









adam's rotors Type 3 match TTS rears, custom cut & finished to order...we do it all.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

remembertofocus said:


> good question...Jason?
> 
> here is AR's contribution:
> 
> ...


@ J.Dub and Adam (Adams Rotors)-
The thread was shifted to all this Car Audio stuff that is being done as we speak:

*[Project TTS/SF CAR AUDIO BUILD THREAD]*


However as my man Adam has shown you here, Project TTS/SF is proud to be working directly with Adams Rotors on a set of Type3 rear rotors to balance out the cars look when we also give a similar treatment to the front of the car with a BBK conversion.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

J. Dub said:


> ... Anyone seen the new webisode? it's sick


You refer to Webisode # 8, "Curbside Appeal"? Yea, more jelousy stuff. She's a beauty!

Jason I say the following comments with 52.4% sarcasim... Do you have a day job?, and Damn, your pocket book is deep.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

LongviewTx said:


> You refer to Webisode # 8, "Curbside Appeal"? Yea, more jelousy stuff. She's a beauty!
> 
> Jason I say the following comments with 52.4% sarcasim... Do you have a day job?, and Damn, your pocket book is deep.


Hey cool to see your name pop up again man. Hows it been goin'?

Day and night job is the same thing. Video Production. Corporate work, weddings you name it. 14-16 hour days is normal just so I can play with the car! I actually just finished a set of 9 videos for KW/ST and Belltech that they used at SEMA and PRI. More AE (after effects) stuff than anything else, but they look good and those guys are happy with them.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Ahh, now I understand. You are a hard worker and one day in the not too distant future you will be wildly succesful. You are a very talented individual. Keep it up but, don't brake an ankle.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

So the guy who was supposed to be getting my TTS brakes off me backed out due to his financial condition, so if anyone else wants a set with a brand new in box set of Hawk ceramic pads, hit me up via PM.

Other than that I wanted to ask all of you for some feedback and ideas. I am looking into a set of Brembos for early next year and need to decide what color calipers for this car. What do you all think?


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> So the guy who was supposed to be getting my TTS brakes off me backed out due to his financial condition, so if anyone else wants a set with a brand new in box set of Hawk ceramic pads, hit me up via PM.
> 
> Other than that I wanted to ask all of you for some feedback and ideas. I am looking into a set of Brembos for early next year and need to decide what color calipers for this car. What do you all think?


honestly, anything other than the red lol its been over done by the POSERs lol the silver looks great but im sure it would be hidden and wouldnt pop out as much as the yellow or even this gold color:



















this blue body,from an STi, kinda give you and idea how it would look, i think it looks great in the gold color IMO


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Calipers should be black.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

DarthTTs said:


> Calipers should be black.


dammit! i cant say shiz cuz mine are, BUT silver is obviously the fastest color!


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

Jason let me know what youre looking to get for those pads, they should be a direct fit for my 3.2 brakes since they are virtually the same:thumbup:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I say Silver not because im biast to it but because it looks great in contrast to the blue of your car just like your wing shows with the bases holding it up:thumbup:


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

A possible route for your TTS:









*Photoshop'd:*








http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=169495&start=15

:grinsanta:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> dammit! i cant say shiz cuz mine are, BUT silver is obviously the fastest color!


LOL

No, in all seriousness I agree silver. They should be a nice contrast to the tire and body paint.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

egi9489 said:


> A possible route for your TTS:


I like this suggestion.

I'd say this option gives some pop to the visual w/o going overboard with the silver accent colors. (and just too plain) I was going to say the red so that it (the color) didn't conflict with the blue/silver accent theme but, well, maybe red is over done. Concern is that the blue caliper shade will undoubtably be different than sprint blue and may look "off". But it should look nice against the HRE wheel.

Anyway, just one more "solicited" opinion.

Whatever you do you better wait until NeverOEM gets back on this board and offers his view. He's been conspicuously absent the last few days.

Maybe a "Digital Camo" - Yes, that's my recommendation/suggestion.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

egi9489 said:


> A possible route for your TTS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the suggestion and would truly like to go custom (i was thinking Sprint Blue caliper with silver Brembo logo) but that adds $400- to the cost over the "ready made" Red, black, yellow or silver. I did the math, and after selling my OEM TTS brakes, combined with my squirreled away cash I will barely have enough to afford the Brembos in one of their stock colors. So knowing that if you had to pick one of the 4 stock colors what would you choose? This is likely the last mod that will be done to this car, so I want to do it as right as I can.

TIA-
Jason


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

then i'd go red or black. 

there's no doubt that there already exists a *red-blue* theme in the car (//S badge, tail lights, HRE wheel caps). i guess red calipers would fit just fine. 









otherwise black's the safer choice. good luck!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Silver.... just look how it looks in contrast to the blue on your wing, i think it'd be a nice even flow throughout the car to have little subtle pieces of silver like you have going on with the rear wing as is... the tail lights are the only but biggest pieces or red on the car and black blends too much into the background of the wheels/tires


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

iModTTS said:


> ... "This is likely the last mod that will be done to this car, so I want to do it as right as I can."
> 
> TIA-
> Jason


I am not liking this comment.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

LongviewTx said:


> I am not liking this comment.


x2


Have you consider about the RS4/6 calipers Jason?
I may want to go that route..
in the remote future LOL, you know how long it took me my first upgrade


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> Jason let me know what youre looking to get for those pads, they should be a direct fit for my 3.2 brakes since they are virtually the same:thumbup:


@TJ- Sorry I missed this post man. I am actually selling the whole TTS front brake kit with a set of NIB pads to go along with it. My post was a bit confusing now that I look at it.

@ LongviewTX, TJ, DarthTTs, DogonzTT and egi9489- Thanks for the suggestions and your reasoning behind them. I will take all those ideas into consideration, its too bad I can't combine all your ideas and do a silver caliper with a Sprint Blue Brembo logo!

@ LongviewTX and DarthTTs- I should have said this will be my last mod for the TTS/SF webisode series. The last 5 webisodes are:

8. Curbside appeal: Spoiler and front lip (aka OEM body enhancements)
9. Coils, oils and more: (BFI motormounts, Evoms intake, Okada coils and Red Line Oil)
10. Braking News: (Brembo BBK and Adams Rotors)
11. The Grunt: (Meisterschaft exhaust)
12. Safe and sound: (Car Audio Security and countermeasure technology)

I have filmed all of these and edited 8, 9 and 12

Still have to film the tunnel driving for the exhaust webisode and the entire Brake webisode, so its all kind wrapping up from my end.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

no! you must feed my mod monster within me!!!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> @TJ- Sorry I missed this post man. I am actually selling the whole TTS front brake kit with a set of NIB pads to go along with it. My post was a bit confusing now that I look at it.
> 
> @ LongviewTX, TJ, DarthTTs, DogonzTT and egi9489- Thanks for the suggestions and your reasoning behind them. I will take all those ideas into consideration, its too bad I can't combine all your ideas and do a silver caliper with a Sprint Blue Brembo logo!
> 
> ...


Good stuff buddy :thumbup: and yea you read my mind, i was thinking silver with sprint blue brembo emblems


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

DgonzTT said:


> Good stuff buddy :thumbup: and yea you read my mind, i was thinking silver with sprint blue brembo emblems


thats a great idea also. :thumbup:


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

Imod, I can't help but notice you're sponsored by Viper. And your contact is also my contact when I got sponsored from Viper some months ago. (Ken G******) 
I was sponsored for beta trialing android smart start application. 
I'm guessing you have the smart start? If so how does it act with your vehicle? 
I say that cause I'm in a 350z hoping to jump to a TTS very soon. 

Also, on subject of webisode 12, I got a custom light bar piece made especially for me (though I'm betting they'd do the same for anyone) from a company called knightlight (out of England) 
I see webisode 12 is about countermeasure. I've spent alot of money on this particular topic for my Z. 
Let's just say my limo tint all around, and 20% on windshield combined with electrochromatic rear plate hider, whalen led strobes built into f & r lights, plus the custom light bar from knight light has gotten me out of more tickets then I could have ever dreampt. In fact, I no longer get pulled over when I send a 1-2 second signal. 
If interested, send me a PM. The guy I've delt with over at knight light is a good guy and I'll give you his info. 
Keep the webisodes coming. I love your work and pride you take in the TTS.


----------



## inny (Apr 7, 2010)

J. Dub said:


> Let's just say my limo tint all around, and 20% on windshield combined with electrochromatic rear plate hider, whalen led strobes built into f & r lights, plus the custom light bar from knight light has gotten me out of more tickets then I could have ever dreampt. In fact, I no longer get pulled over when I send a 1-2 second signal.


Actually, I think most of us are interested in how having illegal lights gets you out of tickets!


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

inny said:


> Actually, I think most of us are interested in how having illegal lights gets you out of tickets!


 Because they think you're undercover. 
I use to work for a man that had diplomatic immunity. Monkey see monkey do is basically how I came about my entire light show. 
Here's the thing though. You can't be doing triple digits in a neighborhood. That will always get you pulled over no matter what.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Dude! This I gotta hear about. Love stories like this. You got PM JDub:thumbup:


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it the 8 pots or six pots your going for I am getting mine down RED so they stand out behind 
the grey wheels


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

J. Dub said:


> I'm guessing you have the Viper smart start? If so how does it act with your vehicle? I say that cause I'm in a 350z hoping to jump to a TTS very soon.


 Yes I do run the Viper Smartstart and so far it's been smooth sailing. The main thing is that you need to remove the transmitting capsule out of the OEM remote and install it inline on the ignition wire. Reason being is that signal is needed for the car to turn over when using remote start from what the installer told me. I am going to meet with them again and get more info when I wrap up filming for Webisode 12 and I will either share that here, or in W.12 

Getting updates via my phone if the alarm has gone off etc is a good thing when you live in a quiet close knit neighborhood as I do. False alarms wailing all night long from cats jumping on the car etc, would really piss off my neighbors. This way I can shut it off lickity split.


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

J. Dub said:


> Because they think you're undercover.
> I use to work for a man that had diplomatic immunity. Monkey see monkey do is basically how I came about my entire light show.
> Here's the thing though. You can't be doing triple digits in a neighborhood. That will always get you pulled over no matter what.


 * I should add to this that I live in a major major city. A place that isn't as big as Miami, NY, ATL, Palm Beach, ect... will always have federals radio when they're playing in locals "neck of the woods" so before I have this entire board going out buying emergency lights to mimic a federal employee or a government official be advised that it is illegal. I am not recommending it.* Especially cause I don't want my IP pulled. LOL 
Then again if you're wealthy and don't care about getting a ticket for having emergency lights when not authorized to or worse going to jail (cause again you're wealthy remember and you can probably get out of it) then have at it. Many do this in bullrun. I'm sure you all remember the stealth R8 w/ the massive amount of tech it had. At the end of the day AI (the company that built that R8 - I think they called it the blackbird, google could tell you) ended up saying that the extensive "light show" they installed on the R8 drastically helped with not getting pulled over. But of course turning headlights off and having a kill switch for the brake lights and using a state of the art night vision goggles that could combat flash aka overexposure from headlights wasn't too shabby either. But that's not a story they'd print in online articles. For that you'd have to go visit the company AI at their HQ in person. All that night vision stuff is out of my price range since I have shallow pockets. Plus I rarely rarely speed on citizen used roads now a days. I take that stuff to the track. Guess that's cause I'm older now too. Damn grey hairs. 


iModTTS said:


> Dude! This I gotta hear about. Love stories like this. You got PM JDub:thumbup:


 I'll reply back when I get home  


iModTTS said:


> Yes I do run the Viper Smartstart and so far it's been smooth sailing. The main thing is that you need to remove the transmitting capsule out of the OEM remote and install it inline on the ignition wire. Reason being is that signal is needed for the car to turn over when using remote start from what the installer told me. I am going to meet with them again and get more info when I wrap up filming for Webisode 12 and I will either share that here, or in W.12
> 
> Getting updates via my phone if the alarm has gone off etc is a good thing when you live in a quiet close knit neighborhood as I do. False alarms wailing all night long from cats jumping on the car etc, would really piss off my neighbors. This way I can shut it off lickity split.


 I love the SmartStart. I need to get you in contact with my installer. We ran into this issue but I didn't feel comfortable removing the transponder in my key and leaving it under the dash (or leaving the valet key under dash either or) so we worked with my contacts at Viper and they actually have a solution. At least for my 350z. Want me to check on the TTS to see if they could use the same system? 
It's one of those plug and play universal systems too. I'll send you my cell number in my PM that I reply to after work today.


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

Jason, I know you've been busy. (I got your PM) but when you had time I had the following questions: (If these have been answered in this thread then let me know and I'll read through it)

-How is your stage 3 holding up today?
-Do you DD your TTS?
-To handle the 400hp, what was done to the tranny?
-How much would you guesstimate it puts down to AWHP if you were to go to a dyno?
-Can you hear the turbo now? I know we don't have BOV's (kinda wish we did) but is there any kind of "noise" from the stage 3?
-If I'm not mistaken, our TTS' stock exhausts are muffled (butterfly closed) when not in sport mode then when we hit the sport button the butterfly opens. But you have aftermarket exhaust So what happens when you hit the sport mode button?
-I'm curious why you didn't get the manifold HPC coated?
I have other questions but can't think of them at the moment


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I definitely owe you a call, I'll ring you later today if my shoot wraps up early. Sorry but I have been working on a music video and a new webisode series for a 1917 Hall-Scott for PrewarCar.com as well as preparing the new Fourtitude mini webisode series debuting in late March. Hecticness my man! Anyhow hope these answers give you good insight.



J. Dub said:


> Jason, I know you've been busy. (I got your PM) but when you had time I had the following questions: (If these have been answered in this thread then let me know and I'll read through it)


*-How is your stage 3 holding up today?*
Its very strong. I am impressed by how integrated and stock it feels. Its one with the car and other than some cold start challenges (which were easily resolved with Okada ignition coils) I love what APR has done for this car!

*-Do you DD your TTS?*
What do you mean by DD? Maybe its early in the morn, so I am missing it but what are you referring to, Divorced Downpipe?

*-To handle the 400hp, what was done to the tranny?*
Nothing APR determined through their thorough testing that the tranny was good up to 400 crank HP

*-How much would you guesstimate it puts down to AWHP if you were to go to a dyno?*
Between 365 and 375, somewhere in there...

*-Can you hear the turbo now? I know we don't have BOV's (kinda wish we did) but is there any kind of "noise" from the stage 3?*
I am actually running the Forge Motorsports DV w/ spacer and it offers a bit of character but its not ricey and OTT. The EVOMS intake offers a hell of a nice growl under WOT as well. 

*-If I'm not mistaken, our TTS' stock exhausts are muffled (butterfly closed) when not in sport mode then when we hit the sport button the butterfly opens. But you have aftermarket exhaust So what happens when you hit the sport mode button?*
My system by Meisterschaft has its own separate switch which when I am feeling like having my own personal track day on Highway 35, I leave open and breathing easy!

*-I'm curious why you didn't get the manifold HPC coated?*
APR could not recommend coating the manifold and I really trust that they have engineered this system to the point that "if it was possible to safely do more for it they would have".


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

iModTTS said:


> What do you mean by DD? Maybe its early in the morn, so I am missing it but what are you referring to, Divorced Downpipe?


That would be D(aily) D(river). And I recall reading that you said it would be a D(aily) D(river).


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SoSuMi said:


> That would be D(aily) D(river). And I recall reading that you said it would be a D(aily) D(river).


Huh, never seen that acronym before and thats after a hell of a lot of time on the internet. Either way yes, it is driven every single day like a normal car, because my goal was that it was "a useable 400hp car". Suspension, engine mods, wheels and tires everything has been set up to be driven everyday. In my opinion when a car is relegated to TQ, it dies. Cars need to be moving to be alive.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> .... In my opinion when a car is relegated to TQ, it dies. Cars need to be moving to be alive.


word.
:thumbup:


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

iModTTS said:


> I definitely owe you a call, I'll ring you later today if my shoot wraps up early. Sorry but I have been working on a music video and a new webisode series for a 1917 Hall-Scott for PrewarCar.com as well as preparing the new Fourtitude mini webisode series debuting in late March. Hecticness my man! Anyhow hope these answers give you good insight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries, I know you are busy. Lookin forward to your final webisode. Have a good week, thanks for getting back to me :wave:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

iModTTS said:


>


Just dunked a deposit down on the silver (w/ red logo) Brembo 6-pot kit and threw my OEM TTS brake kit in the Fourtitude classifieds. Very soon Project TTS/SF will be all laced up with new stopping power. Thanks to everyone who shared their ideas, it helped shape my decision for sure.



In the mean time I keep pulling these Adams rotors (for the rears) out of the box, and drooling over them! Can't wait to get these bad boys on!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

ya know I was gonna get a full set of those and just get nice pads; never had a complaint with my braking so I figured I'd just uprate it a touch and leave it be. Let me know how those fair.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry gents, Jason's brake package has been purchased...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Good things come in oversized packages!*










*Front view of the Type3 rotors and silver 6-pot calipers*










*Back view of the Type3 rotors and silver 6-pot calipers*










*Compared to the Adams Rotors of the same pattern for the rears. Pretty amazing that they could get it that close.*


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Thursday cannot come too soon!


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

:beer:
those are sweeeeettttt


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks man. Just finished Webisode 9 (after not being happy with the first full edit) which should be going live shortly. Now onto the exhaust webisode aka W.10!


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

iModTTS said:


> Just finished Webisode 9


I'm not the only one who waits and waits and waits for it


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

iModTTS said:


> Thanks man. Just finished Webisode 9 (after not being happy with the first full edit) which should be going live shortly. Now onto the exhaust webisode aka W.10!


Looking forward to the continuing saga of your work. Nice stuff and very informative as well.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

X212 said:


> I'm not the only one who waits and waits and waits for it


Haha! Thanks my man, much appreciated to know that you guys are getting something out of this as well!



SoSuMi said:


> Looking forward to the continuing saga of your work. Nice stuff and very informative as well.


Glad to be of service! More good stuff on the horizon. This newest installment (which Fourtitude George now has a copy of) covers all the little things that make up the big picture. I purposely chose sub-$1k mods that any of you could easily do yourselves at home with basic tools. Not everyone is going to go Stage 3, but I know most of you would like a little extra TQ here and there, so i hope this newest installment helps you find some!


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I want those!!!!!!

Those look sweet!

And, are the calipers the same as the RS6 right?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey all quick update to those of you who enjoy the TTS/SF series. The next webisode coming up shortly, covers the Meisterschaft exhaust. However due to perpetually wet weather and random filming assignments that have put me all over the USA this past two months I am obviously a bit tardy with the next installment. I want really good exhaust tones so hopefully the next installment can wrap up shooting this weekend and I can get Webisode 10 completed and up next week.

Thanks for bearing with me as sometimes a one man show can be difficult to pull off!
Jason


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing your work!... especially the "exhaust tone". Seems that Audi made a change in the exhaust between the time I test drove a TTS (last October) and February when I picked mine up. Mine is much quieter.

I'm scheduled for an APR tune this Saturday so I won't have to be sweating those 2011 EA888 TT's with a tune


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

SoSuMi said:


> Looking forward to seeing your work!... especially the "exhaust tone". Seems that Audi made a change in the exhaust between the time I test drove a TTS (last October) and February when I picked mine up. Mine is much quieter.
> 
> I'm scheduled for an APR tune this Saturday so I won't have to be sweating those 2011 EA888 TT's with a tune


They stopped using the 'noise pipe' which sends engine noise into the passenger cabin. Definately excited to see how the valved Meisterschaft turns out.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> They stopped using the 'noise pipe' which sends engine noise into the passenger cabin.


That was my guess. My TTS seems just as quiet as my previous A4. Either that or my hearing is totally shot.


----------



## hellapinoy (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, awesome car! I saw your post on the dsg thread. My buddy has a tts and installed the dsg flas and his car loses power between 6200-7100 before shifting. Do you notice a simi,ar decrease in power or engine sound at that rpm level?


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

hellapinoy said:


> Hey, awesome car! I saw your post on the dsg thread. My buddy has a tts and installed the dsg flas and his car loses power between 6200-7100 before shifting. Do you notice a simi,ar decrease in power or engine sound at that rpm level?


I haven't cracked 7100 rpms yet... just the upper 6's. Since my reflash I haven't found a good place to WOT my car so I can't say. Hopefully I will get a chance to find out in the near future. A couple of times I have gone out specifically to go ape ****e but there's just been too much traffic. Such is life in NE Ohio...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

hellapinoy said:


> Hey, awesome car! I saw your post on the dsg thread. My buddy has a tts and installed the dsg flas and his car loses power between 6200-7100 before shifting. Do you notice a simi,ar decrease in power or engine sound at that rpm level?


I had APR remap my redline to 7,200 to match the HPA TCU. Should be golden now. To answer your question, yes I did notice a power fall off before. Almost like a fuel cut? It was resolved with simple software tweaks though. :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Jason, great to see EC coverage! A little birdie told me you do not have an updated haldex ? You have done so much to that car and thus I must urge you to purchase the hpa haldex.. It will transform your ride with a 50/50 split. Its the best mod I have ever done to my car.. Otherwise, im just driving a FWD and waiting for a slip; in which case my hp gain is already lost.


----------



## TVRBO (Apr 11, 2011)

My daily routine.. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

TVRBO said:


> My daily routine.. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


HAHA! Thats rad! 

Ok, so here is the deal with Webisode 10. Im lagging, bad on it but its nearly complete and the main thing was I wanted good sound. Ive seen hundreds of crappy videos of exhausts on Youtube. I want this one to sound really good, like a video game etc. So I rented a 4track recorder and suction mounted it with a wind muff (deadcat) on the exterior of the car. Now, I actually got good sound for all of you!


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh boy! Can't wait. It's gonna be good! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TVRBO (Apr 11, 2011)

The wait will pay off!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

TVRBO said:


> The wait will pay off!


Just between you and me and any number of people who have access to this thread, outside of the APR Roadtrip (Webisode6), this new one is shaping up to be my favorite. The sound is really great and I just finalized the driving sequence. Now onto the final motion graphics of "how the valved exhaust, works"...

BTW, I appreciate all the support I get from you guys/gals on this series:beer::thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

hellapinoy said:


> Hey, awesome car! I saw your post on the dsg thread. My buddy has a tts and installed the dsg flas and his car loses power between 6200-7100 before shifting. Do you notice a simi,ar decrease in power or engine sound at that rpm level?


I had that issue as well. Your friend needs to look at his redline limit that was set on the DSG flash and raise that up. I set mine for 7,150 which is a bit aggressive but now my bases are all covered. I believe HPA will alter the redline limit as a courtesy, he will however need to rent the flash loader from HPA at a small rental fee. Hope this helps.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Webisode coming to a computer screen near you sometime in the next 5 days..... (It's done now!)


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Post it up already!!! Been talking to your friend Peter over at Forgestar putting some wheels together hes a cool cat.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Post it up already!!! Been talking to your friend Peter over at Forgestar putting some wheels together hes a cool cat.


Yeah Peter is the homie! He'll treat you right no doubt. I want the next webisode up as bad as anyone, but I need to see what Fourtitude has cooking as far as splash page content. This series has to wait until there is less pressing news on the cover before it goes live. Soon my friends, very, very soon!:laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Project TTS/SF webisode 10 should be live any day now. In the meantime....


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

WIN!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> WIN!


No, no, no my friend. It is you that is all full of win. BTW, are you are you working with Peter on a set of new shoes for the car?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

iModTTS said:


> No, no, no my friend. It is you that is all full of win. BTW, are you are you working with Peter on a set of new shoes for the car?


Hopefully be out of production soon. 19X9 F14s et44 in matte gold.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Amazing car!!

When does this one get sold and project TT-RS begin?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Dr. Bill said:


> Amazing car!!
> 
> When does this one get sold and project TT-RS begin?


Ooh boy. The wife is next in line for a car, so I gotta be patient. I think im gonna sit then TTRS out. its amazing but I still got some plans for the TTS.....


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

This is pretty cool that European Car actually posted the story on the ol TTS on their site as well as the printed mag.

linky:
*[JUNE 2011 EUROPEAN CAR MAGAZINE]*


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

I did go out and buy the magazine a little while ago, but thanks for posting the link. At least the peeps who don't have access to the magazine on their local news rack can access it now. 
It's great that such an awesome car is getting the exposure it deserves. 

I might have to check out this car in person on the next road trip up to the Bay Area.... I can't seem to stay away from SF and the House of Prime Rib for too long. :laugh:


----------



## jzra (May 19, 2011)

iModTTS said:


> This is pretty cool that European Car actually posted the story on the ol TTS on their site as well as the printed mag.
> 
> linky:
> *[JUNE 2011 EUROPEAN CAR MAGAZINE]*


This link is not working for me.. (The page cannot be found error)


----------



## jzra (May 19, 2011)

jzra said:


> This link is not working for me.. (The page cannot be found error)


Forget it.. it worked now.. 

Congratulations for the article and your car Jason.. you have inspired me to mod my 2011 TTS.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jzra said:


> Forget it.. it worked now..
> 
> Congratulations for the article and your car Jason.. you have inspired me to mod my 2011 TTS.


If for some wacky reason you want to do the "retro fit the pre-facelift TTS front grille and fog light surrounds and give your new ones to me" I would happily back your choice! I want the foglight surrounds off the 2011s, but the dealership cannot get the correct part number


----------



## jzra (May 19, 2011)

iModTTS said:


> If for some wacky reason you want to do the "retro fit the pre-facelift TTS front grille and fog light surrounds and give your new ones to me" I would happily back your choice! I want the foglight surrounds off the 2011s, but the dealership cannot get the correct part number


Unfortunatelly I don´t have plans to make this mod on my 2011 TTS.... despite that I live a bit far from your country I travel a lot to US.. including SF... (i was there on last month).

For now Im starting to do APR stg2+ to it..


----------



## josmo (Feb 9, 2009)

you've been spotted!

I'll be honest I usually am roaming the az forums, and I had not heard of your build before this weekend.

After being behind you on the last turn at infenion over the weekend I knew you had done some work under the hood. I tried to catch you after the parrade lap to check out your car and see what you had done to it, but i missed you . But later I came to find out that I would easily find all the answers to my questions plus some! 

I was riding the train home and decided to read my latest issue our European car.... I get half way through the magazine, when "Wwhhaaaatttt!?!" your fine beauty was sitting there right before my eyes. Get home check out your thread, and you dont have any pictures up yet so i'll have to post a few.


IMG_3755.CR2 


IMG_3758.CR2 


IMG_3764.CR2 


IMG_3769.CR2 
Sorry for the poor quality, I was shooting out of the window of my buddies s4

But I just wanted to say that your car looked and sounded AMAZING on the track. I was drolling all over after hearing the exhaust note and the black cloud under wot :laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Hell yeah man! Thanks for sharing these pics. First time I have had the car on a track, and I hope to make some adjustments to the suspension in order to get some more of this happening. The build up I am doing is exclusive to Fourtitude, so I really don't post up about it on other forums. I'll be at future Bay Area GTG's so lets meet in person next time.

Jason


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I just found 2 pics that didn't get used from the European Car photo shoot, and thought i'd share: 

*Skating a full-pipe on an army base. I was clocking carves at the 9:00 position regularly but this one worked best for clarity, exposure etc.*









*1940's fire station gives that nice red and blue contrast. Old and new as well...*


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

You like this.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*So here is a small mod inspired by my man "NeverOEM". A few years back there was a thread on this forum discussing how to deal with the chitty amber reflectors that come on all NA spec MK2 TT's His solution was to use vinyl sign material to cover up the reflector and that was a wiser and less expensive choice than the over the top pricey headlight housing swap in excess of $1000usd*










*There is a guy near me called Vinyl Styles in San Carlos, CA that created a template for covering that crappy reflector by about 1/2" so that even through the curvature of the headlight its essentially out of view now. *










*He happened to have a Mini Cooper color called "laser blue" which is nearly identical to Sprint Blue. Even down to the metallic flake, so I had him whip me up a set. He can do many different colors or shades of window tint to just knock the color down by 80%. He's going to start selling sets for $30- plus shipping. For that you get 2 sets of the same color (in case you knob one up) and instructions for a smooth installation.*










The Sprint Blueish color is a tad off but its a FAR cry better than the orange reflector. Overall, Im pretty hyped on this inexpensive mod that really cleaned up the front end of the TTS.


*CONTACT:*
Lyle [email protected]

*[Vinyl Styles TT reflecto remover!]*


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

LIKE LIKE LIKE !!!! :thumbup:

(welcome back Jason!) :wave:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

this makes me happy on the inside; if you can have him call it the NOEM headlight mod, I will not seek royalties. :laugh:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

and just for a long term testimonial; I did this to my car a month or so after I bought it (so early 2008) and they have lasted through about three years of wear and tear.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I think I will be down for the smoked option.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> I think I will be down for the smoked option.


 Yeah, hit Lyle up with the email addy above. He can do smoked in whatever percentage you want. The more I look at it the more I dig this mod. Its only been 3 days that I have had it now and it is so much better than those damn reflectors. Holla for a cheap mod!:thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I met up with another TTS owner from the San Jose area who goes by the username BayAreaTTS. He wanted to hear the Meisterschaft exhaust in person and I'm always down to share the TTS experience. At any rate I wanted to stop by the new VW Electronics Research Lab that opened up a couple of miles from my house. We drove into the back area and this is what we found....

*The autonomous TT that Stanford developed to climb up Pikes Peak. Just sitting in the parking lot.:thumbup:*










*This is a car with some pedigree, and I nearly felt like I was amongst automotive royalty!*










*I think this is called a dweebler antenna or some such scientifical word. It was a looks cool.*










These were iPhone pics, so my apologies about the image quality, etc...


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

OMFG!!!! that is so cool!:thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Emailed Lyle to order up my tinted corner marker masks yay!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Emailed Lyle to order up my tinted corner marker masks yay!


 Right on, did they ever show up? Pics yet? Pleeease? ic:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

iModTTS said:


> Right on, did they ever show up? Pics yet? Pleeease? ic:


 X2 !


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I emailed him and got the infor but havent gotton around to ordering, thanks for the reminder I will try to get it done this week!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Patty! Say Yes already!!! :banghead::laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kendoist4162 said:


> Patty! Say Yes already!!! :banghead::laugh:


 Yep, I agree Patty better not miss out on an opportunity to be with a person of your level of taste and sophistication. I mean, Meisterschaft on a TTS. Winning combo hands down. MARRY HIM PATTY! :heart:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

kendoist4162 said:


> Patty! Say Yes already!!! :banghead::laugh:


 She plays a mean game of hard to get lol.


----------



## not av (Aug 29, 2011)

patty is mine


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

not av said:


> patty is mine



Pistols @ 10 paces for the woman!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*installment 12 is nearly ready...*


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

What does the "CAYMAN U" license plate mean exactly? I get the Cayman part, but what does "U" mean in that context? Cayman University?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Marty said:


> Cayman University?


Yep, Marty right on the money. Cayman University. :thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I lol'd.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Just found out that my Mechatronic unit has gone bad and thankfully needs to be warranty'd out early next week. I found that when you pop the car in reverse that it would take up to 6 seconds to engage in gear. Also 1st to 2nd and 2nd to 3rd gears were clunking. Slightly irritated in this moment....


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

iModTTS said:


> Just found out that my Mechatronic unit has gone bad and thankfully needs to be warranty'd out early next week. I found that when you pop the car in reverse that it would take up to 6 seconds to engage in gear. Also 1st to 2nd and 2nd to 3rd gears were clunking. Slightly irritated in this moment....


Sorry to hear ! Hopefully you'll be back to enjoying that whip of yours with a new unit quickly ...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

iModTTS said:


> Just found out that my Mechatronic unit has gone bad and thankfully needs to be warranty'd out early next week. I found that when you pop the car in reverse that it would take up to 6 seconds to engage in gear. Also 1st to 2nd and 2nd to 3rd gears were clunking. Slightly irritated in this moment....


I'll be interested to hear if Audi warranties it given all the mods! Is the car chipped?


----------



## evilgabbie (Dec 24, 2002)

Marty said:


> I'll be interested to hear if Audi warranties it given all the mods! Is the car chipped?


Just a bit more than a chip =) Watch the videos, you will be in awe


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Marty said:


> Is the car chipped?


Dude, seriously ??!?


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

whens the next webisode coming ? cant wait !


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

this needs an update.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Stevelev said:


> Dude, seriously ??!?


Okay okay I didn't scan the thread to look at the engine mods... but still, I'm interested to hear how the whole "warranty" situation for the DSG works out given all the mods.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey all, so a curious thing happened this morning, the upshift paddle is completely static now???? I've done 1 or two mods to this car, but I've never altered any of the mechanical aspects of the DSG or the steering wheel paddles. Audi called on Friday and the new transmission is finally here. I'll let everyone know what ends up happening. The thing that sucks is that I had the HPA Stage3 flash on my TCU and now that I have a new tranny coming I've lost that to my knowledge. 

I'll call them today and see what if anything they can do for me. It may mean that the newest webisode will just need to be finalized as is w/o the extra driving shots I was hoping for.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

iModTTS said:


> ... I've done 1 or two mods to this car ...


lol :thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Yes new Mech unit = bye bye HPA DSG flash. This is why I havent done my TTS since I lost it on the R and dont feel like dealing with the hassel if another mechatronic unit fails.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Yes new Mech unit = bye bye HPA DSG flash. This is why I havent done my TTS since I lost it on the R and dont feel like dealing with the hassel if another mechatronic unit fails.


I guess we'll see on Monday. Today I tossed the lil' bizznitch nto reverse and it did absolutely.....wait for it.......NOTHING! :wave: I had to turn the car off and back on again before it would allow me to reverse. The Mech unit is toast. Glad they offered a recall on this.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

iModTTS said:


> I guess we'll see on Monday. Today I tossed the lil' bizznitch nto reverse and it did absolutely.....wait for it.......NOTHING! :wave: I had to turn the car off and back on again before it would allow me to reverse. The Mech unit is toast. Glad they offered a recall on this.


How is Audi reacting to warrantying a car with all the mods?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Marty said:


> How is Audi reacting to warrantying a car with all the mods?


You know what Marty, if you are around here, go to Rector in Burlingame and see Paul. As long as you are up front with them those guys are ultra cool about Mods. Do you have your car yet btw? I wanna see that beast! ic:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Hell to the yeah! New transmission is in, and I have to say the 2012 tranny feels way more tight than the 2009 tranny felt the whole time I owned it. Im really stoked that its all working properly now. Next situation that needs attention is that the turbo is leaking oil. So I am working with Chris at APR and need to yank it out and send it to Alabam'r. Arin if you're listening you guys want to swap me pout for a GT30 and see how much more juice we can put to this thing? Holla atcha boy!


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw8DvY3Zdv8

great wrap btw )


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

vikeis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw8DvY3Zdv8
> 
> great wrap btw )


Haha! Oh man you found it. Its been controversial, but I totally dig the new look and its a reversible mod so no harm done. :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I should be able to shoot some pics next week of both cars together.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

iMod.:R said:


> I should be able to shoot some pics next week of both cars together.


 Nice new name lol


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Nice new name lol


 Thanks I'm changin' with the times, LOL! 

If any of you are interested, I finally started my build thread for the new .:R It's going to be an official VW Vortex series of 6 installments like TTS/SF. I hope to see some of you over there too. :thumbup: 

Here is the linkage to the thread: 
*[PRJCT.:R build thread]*


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Jason: 

You be the man. Good Luck. 

My son (& best buddy) just bought *today* a Rising Blue 2-dr R w/ Navi. (23 YO) lacks money but has the mod bug fo sure. 

Greatly look forward to living and learning from your experiences. 

Cheers!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

TLud in the forums right? Hes picking up the mod knowledge quick!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok all as it turns out I am parting out the TTS, but for now i am doing it privately instead of a classified ad. So if anyone is interested in going Stage3 hit me up via PM to coordinate pricing etc...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Link to APR Stage 3 classified ad:

*{APR Stage3 FOR SALE}*


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

iMod.:R said:


> Link to APR Stage 3 classified ad:
> 
> *{APR Stage3 FOR SALE}*


Thanks for all the PMs and inquiries, but the APR STAGE 3 KIT is now ******SOLD******

I still have the APR Divorced Down-pipe/ Midpipe combo for sale in the classifieds. PM me with any questions. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

iMod.:R said:


> Thanks for all the PMs and inquiries, but the APR STAGE 3 KIT is now ******SOLD******
> 
> I still have the APR Divorced Down-pipe/ Midpipe combo for sale in the classifieds. PM me with any questions. :beer::thumbup:


APR divorced downpipe and midpipe still available surprisingly and now pricedrop! PM me if interested. Sound and power are both :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: (3 thumbs up!)




















.


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

Would that down pipe fit on an RS?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Trbofly said:


> Would that down pipe fit on an RS?


No.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

It will fit a TTS (OEM turbo) and easily mates to the OEM muffler if one so chooses.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> It will fit a TTS (OEM turbo) and easily mates to the OEM muffler if one so chooses.


 Yep, thanks Steve. 

BTW, is anyone interested in trading their OEM TTS wheel and tire set up for the set of VMR wheels off my car? 



















Straight across trade of your OEM wheel/tire set up (as long as there is some tread left on the tires and no curb rash) for my VMR (wheels only) boxed and ready to ship. 

Hit me via PM


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

iMod.:R said:


> Yep, thanks Steve.
> 
> BTW, is anyone interested in trading their OEM TTS wheel and tire set up for the set of VMR wheels off my car?
> 
> ...


Ever since seeing all these posts about the upcoming MK3 TTS I have been missing my old car like crazy. To me, the TTS was "the one that got away" #lamentingtheloss #mk2ttswasamazing


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

But versus the .:R ? 

aside the obvious difference in utility. 

Just curious from someone who has modded both cars extensively.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Fined said:


> But versus the .:R ?
> 
> aside the obvious difference in utility.
> 
> Just curious from someone who has modded both cars extensively.


Yeah man, the TTS always felt more planted and that the power transfer was superior. The way the car handled the speed and power basically crapped on the R. I really had a bad experience with the R overall. Now I have a 2.0T 2013 DSG that I've converted to 4-Motion and its great.....and i still miss my TTS. I think I always will.


----------



## mrhythm (Sep 17, 2006)

Fined said:


> But versus the .:R ?
> 
> aside the obvious difference in utility.
> 
> Just curious from someone who has modded both cars extensively.


I just traded my R for TTS. All the mods I planned to do on the R were standard on TTS. 

It comes with wider tires 255 vs 225. You will need a wide fender to do that on R.

TT is a wider car. 

Aluminum suspension bits up front to reduce front end weight bias. 

If you are deciding on which to get. Go for TT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhythm (Sep 17, 2006)

iMod.:R said:


> Ever since seeing all these posts about the upcoming MK3 TTS I have been missing my old car like crazy. To me, the TTS was "the one that got away" #lamentingtheloss #mk2ttswasamazing


I agree. Seeing all MK3 posts made me look for MK2. It got away from me when it first came out. I just got a new 135i at the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

mrhythm said:


> I agree. Seeing all MK3 posts made me look for MK2. It got away from me when it first came out. I just got a new 135i at the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


135i is gone now I imagine?


----------



## mrhythm (Sep 17, 2006)

iMod.:R said:


> 135i is gone now I imagine?


It's gone now. Traded for Golf R in 2013. I guess i'm just not a BMW guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S5Cab (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't worry Jason, your old TTS is in good hands...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

mrhythm said:


> It's gone now. Traded for Golf R in 2013. I guess i'm just not a BMW guy.


Congrats on the R man, its a super fun car. Mod plans? Already underway I imagine?




S5Cab said:


> Don't worry Jason, your old TTS is in good hands...


Is it wrong that seeing you with my car has the same effect as seeing an ex-gf with her new man? LOL!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Im pretty much sold on the MK3 TT. That'll be my next car. I miss this thing almost everyday.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Samsies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Samsies!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

iMod.:R said:


> Again.


Miss this damn thing, was just looking at photos.


----------

